# Chiefs vs Pats - Oh, boy!



## SmokeALib

And to make this game even better, a shitload of more snow expected.
Kickoff temp - 0 -10 degrees.
Yeah, baby!


----------



## toobfreak

SmokeALib said:


> And to make this game even better, a shitload of more snow expected.
> Kickoff temp - 0 -10 degrees.
> Yeah, baby!




Yep!  Looking forward to it.  Anxious to see BOTH games as the two top seeds in both conferences vie to go to the Superbowl.  There can hardly be any losers here as neither the Chiefs, Pats, Rams nor Saints would be a letdown and all are nearly guaranteed to play great.  The Pats are just really blowing my mind with that last game against the Chargers making LA look like a rag doll chew toy but they Do have to go to Kansas City and play away against the Chiefs and that is their kryptonite.

Same with the Rams and Saints.  I'm not normally much of an NFC fan, but that has to be a good game.  Right now I'd like to see the Pats and Saints win to go to the Superbowl but my gut tells me to expect Kansas City vs. the Rams.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

toobfreak said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> And to make this game even better, a shitload of more snow expected.
> Kickoff temp - 0 -10 degrees.
> Yeah, baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!  Looking forward to it.  Anxious to see BOTH games as the two top seeds in both conferences vie to go to the Superbowl.  There can hardly be any losers here as neither the Chiefs, Pats, Rams nor Saints would be a letdown and all are nearly guaranteed to play great.  The Pats are just really blowing my mind with that last game against the Chargers making LA look like a rag doll chew toy but they Do have to go to Kansas City and play away against the Chiefs and that is their kryptonite.
> 
> Same with the Rams and Saints.  I'm not normally much of an NFC fan, but that has to be a good game.  Right now I'd like to see the Pats and Saints win to go to the Superbowl but my gut tells me to expect Kansas City vs. the Rams.
Click to expand...


I expected the chargers to lose myself but i expected it to be a closer game HOWEVER when you think about it its not really surprising at all they looked like shit since something we were both overlooking is that the chargers played like shit against the Ravens,a team that has a quarterback that does not look like he belongs in the NFL.They just barely got by them,plus they were playing out of their element in the cold. Thats why it was a no brainer the chiefs would win last week cause the colts in their winning streak,did not have to play against a good team in the cold so they were out of their element as well.

this game wont be as easy for them since the cheatriots wont be playing out of their element,they are used to these conditions.

as far as the Rams game,dont expect them in the superbowl. In their two opening drives,they had to kick two field goals despite a cowboys team whos defense was great at home but was not so good on the road. field goals wont get it done against the saints. However the saints have not looked good in the last month and who would have figured they would struggle against the eagles and have to come back and win. if THAT team shows up,the rams have an excellent chance.If the team that shows up is the team that scores at will,the Rams will stay home for the superbowl.

interesting article on the rams/cowboys game sunday. was really cool seeing that LA Rams/dallas rivalry renewed.


On Saturday, in front of a boisterous, sold-out and star-studded crowd at the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum, McVay executed a masterful game plan in a 30-22 winover the Dallas Cowboys in their NFC divisional-round game.
High-flying Rams run over Cowboys for first playoff win in McVay era


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

SmokeALib said:


> And to make this game even better, a shitload of more snow expected.
> Kickoff temp - 0 -10 degrees.
> Yeah, baby!


Should be a fun game. Another round of snow Friday and Saturday then sub zero windchills. 
Would love to go but I am always miserable at games that are that cold. 
So will either go out with friends to Power & Light or just stay in. Haven't decided yet. Power & Light will be packed no doubt.

The Cordish Companies - Eat + Drink city power and light restaurants&matchtype=b&network=g&devicemodel=&loc_interest_ms=1020414&gclid=Cj0KCQiApvbhBRDXARIsALnNoK2gq8H7bx63M1v7opAK9Qa-qwfzoG203LNx1qLa7Qm-uK-MYlkEgGwaAu5jEALw_wcB


----------



## SmokeALib

Grampa Murked U said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> And to make this game even better, a shitload of more snow expected.
> Kickoff temp - 0 -10 degrees.
> Yeah, baby!
> 
> 
> 
> Should be a fun game. Another round of snow Friday and Saturday then sub zero windchills.
> Would love to go but I am always miserable at games that are that cold.
> So will either go out with friends to Power & Light or just stay in. Haven't decided yet. Power & Light will be packed no doubt.
> 
> The Cordish Companies - Eat + Drink city power and light restaurants&matchtype=b&network=g&devicemodel=&loc_interest_ms=1020414&gclid=Cj0KCQiApvbhBRDXARIsALnNoK2gq8H7bx63M1v7opAK9Qa-qwfzoG203LNx1qLa7Qm-uK-MYlkEgGwaAu5jEALw_wcB
Click to expand...

Wife won't go to P&L lol. We're old.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

SmokeALib said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> And to make this game even better, a shitload of more snow expected.
> Kickoff temp - 0 -10 degrees.
> Yeah, baby!
> 
> 
> 
> Should be a fun game. Another round of snow Friday and Saturday then sub zero windchills.
> Would love to go but I am always miserable at games that are that cold.
> So will either go out with friends to Power & Light or just stay in. Haven't decided yet. Power & Light will be packed no doubt.
> 
> The Cordish Companies - Eat + Drink city power and light restaurants&matchtype=b&network=g&devicemodel=&loc_interest_ms=1020414&gclid=Cj0KCQiApvbhBRDXARIsALnNoK2gq8H7bx63M1v7opAK9Qa-qwfzoG203LNx1qLa7Qm-uK-MYlkEgGwaAu5jEALw_wcB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wife won't go to P&L lol. We're old.
Click to expand...

What part of KC you in?


----------



## SmokeALib

Grampa Murked U said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> And to make this game even better, a shitload of more snow expected.
> Kickoff temp - 0 -10 degrees.
> Yeah, baby!
> 
> 
> 
> Should be a fun game. Another round of snow Friday and Saturday then sub zero windchills.
> Would love to go but I am always miserable at games that are that cold.
> So will either go out with friends to Power & Light or just stay in. Haven't decided yet. Power & Light will be packed no doubt.
> 
> The Cordish Companies - Eat + Drink city power and light restaurants&matchtype=b&network=g&devicemodel=&loc_interest_ms=1020414&gclid=Cj0KCQiApvbhBRDXARIsALnNoK2gq8H7bx63M1v7opAK9Qa-qwfzoG203LNx1qLa7Qm-uK-MYlkEgGwaAu5jEALw_wcB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wife won't go to P&L lol. We're old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of KC you in?
Click to expand...

Holden.


----------



## Unkotare

SmokeALib said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> And to make this game even better, a shitload of more snow expected.
> Kickoff temp - 0 -10 degrees.
> Yeah, baby!
> 
> 
> 
> Should be a fun game. Another round of snow Friday and Saturday then sub zero windchills.
> Would love to go but I am always miserable at games that are that cold.
> So will either go out with friends to Power & Light or just stay in. Haven't decided yet. Power & Light will be packed no doubt.
> 
> The Cordish Companies - Eat + Drink city power and light restaurants&matchtype=b&network=g&devicemodel=&loc_interest_ms=1020414&gclid=Cj0KCQiApvbhBRDXARIsALnNoK2gq8H7bx63M1v7opAK9Qa-qwfzoG203LNx1qLa7Qm-uK-MYlkEgGwaAu5jEALw_wcB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wife won't go to P&L lol. We're old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of KC you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holden.
Click to expand...




Oh, do you know Richard Hertz?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

SmokeALib said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> And to make this game even better, a shitload of more snow expected.
> Kickoff temp - 0 -10 degrees.
> Yeah, baby!
> 
> 
> 
> Should be a fun game. Another round of snow Friday and Saturday then sub zero windchills.
> Would love to go but I am always miserable at games that are that cold.
> So will either go out with friends to Power & Light or just stay in. Haven't decided yet. Power & Light will be packed no doubt.
> 
> The Cordish Companies - Eat + Drink city power and light restaurants&matchtype=b&network=g&devicemodel=&loc_interest_ms=1020414&gclid=Cj0KCQiApvbhBRDXARIsALnNoK2gq8H7bx63M1v7opAK9Qa-qwfzoG203LNx1qLa7Qm-uK-MYlkEgGwaAu5jEALw_wcB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wife won't go to P&L lol. We're old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of KC you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holden.
Click to expand...

Cool, not too far away. 

I've decided to stay in for the game. Near blizzard winds and the temps made my decision for me. Gonna have my family here and cook a 4lb meatloaf along with tons of ballgame snacks and beer. 

Go Chiefs!


----------



## Old Yeller

I am worried for Chiefs.  NE dominated both lines vs. SD start to finish.  SD beat KC on a late 2pt conversion.  SD lines were competetive with KC  but humiliated in Boston.  I dont know?  I dont know?


----------



## SmokeALib

Old Yeller said:


> I am worried for Chiefs.  NE dominated both lines vs. SD start to finish.  SD beat KC on a late 2pt conversion.  SD lines were competetive with KC  but humiliated in Boston.  I dont know?  I dont know?


Pats a different team on the road. We'll see!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Old Yeller said:


> I am worried for Chiefs.  NE dominated both lines vs. SD start to finish.  SD beat KC on a late 2pt conversion.  SD lines were competetive with KC  but humiliated in Boston.  I dont know?  I dont know?


No reason to worry. It has been a phenomenal year. Win or lose I'm happy with where we are. 
For the first time in my lifetime we have a franchise quarterback. A dynasty doesnt happen overnight and this is essentially his first year.


----------



## fbj

The Temp is now supposed to be high 20s


----------



## Unkotare

Grampa Murked U said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am worried for Chiefs.  NE dominated both lines vs. SD start to finish.  SD beat KC on a late 2pt conversion.  SD lines were competetive with KC  but humiliated in Boston.  I dont know?  I dont know?
> 
> 
> 
> No reason to worry. It has been a phenomenal year. Win or lose I'm happy with where we are.
> For the first time in my lifetime we have a franchise quarterback. A dynasty doesnt happen overnight and this is essentially his first year.
Click to expand...




You know what’s going to happen sooner or later with all the Scooby-Doo shit he pulls, right? If he buys the hype and believes he has to do all that throw across off balance crap he is going to explode a knee like a land mine.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Unkotare said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am worried for Chiefs.  NE dominated both lines vs. SD start to finish.  SD beat KC on a late 2pt conversion.  SD lines were competetive with KC  but humiliated in Boston.  I dont know?  I dont know?
> 
> 
> 
> No reason to worry. It has been a phenomenal year. Win or lose I'm happy with where we are.
> For the first time in my lifetime we have a franchise quarterback. A dynasty doesnt happen overnight and this is essentially his first year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what’s going to happen sooner or later with all the Scooby-Doo shit he pulls, right? If he buys the hype and believes he has to do all that throw across off balance crap he is going to explode a knee like a land mine.
Click to expand...

I think he is a bit more level headed than you think. The kid is grounded and more mature than the media let's on


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


Patriots and Mr. Brady will win.
Brady is a quarterback machine.
Odds Chief winning are next to nil, I expect a blow out, game will be over before end of third quarter.
I like Brady and his history, best ever!
Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Old Yeller

NO was lucky to beat PHI and unlucky last year when that MINN miracle happened.  They better be aware.  Brees was off vs. PHI.  I excpect them to not mess up this one?


KC?  It is possible?  They had a Mon night game at NE? and KC was not embarrassed.


----------



## SmokeALib

Unkotare said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am worried for Chiefs.  NE dominated both lines vs. SD start to finish.  SD beat KC on a late 2pt conversion.  SD lines were competetive with KC  but humiliated in Boston.  I dont know?  I dont know?
> 
> 
> 
> No reason to worry. It has been a phenomenal year. Win or lose I'm happy with where we are.
> For the first time in my lifetime we have a franchise quarterback. A dynasty doesnt happen overnight and this is essentially his first year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what’s going to happen sooner or later with all the Scooby-Doo shit he pulls, right? If he buys the hype and believes he has to do all that throw across off balance crap he is going to explode a knee like a land mine.
Click to expand...

That's how he played baseball. It serves him well.


----------



## Unkotare

SmokeALib said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am worried for Chiefs.  NE dominated both lines vs. SD start to finish.  SD beat KC on a late 2pt conversion.  SD lines were competetive with KC  but humiliated in Boston.  I dont know?  I dont know?
> 
> 
> 
> No reason to worry. It has been a phenomenal year. Win or lose I'm happy with where we are.
> For the first time in my lifetime we have a franchise quarterback. A dynasty doesnt happen overnight and this is essentially his first year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what’s going to happen sooner or later with all the Scooby-Doo shit he pulls, right? If he buys the hype and believes he has to do all that throw across off balance crap he is going to explode a knee like a land mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's how he played baseball. It serves him well.
Click to expand...




Tick...tick...tick....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

fbj said:


> The Temp is now supposed to be high 20s



Mid 20s


----------



## fbj

AzogtheDefiler said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Temp is now supposed to be high 20s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid 20s
Click to expand...



I wanted -9 below like the first time


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

fbj said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Temp is now supposed to be high 20s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid 20s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted -9 below like the first time
Click to expand...


My Pats are in trouble


----------



## fbj

LA RAM FAN said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am worried for Chiefs.  NE dominated both lines vs. SD start to finish.  SD beat KC on a late 2pt conversion.  SD lines were competetive with KC  but humiliated in Boston.  I dont know?  I dont know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLUS their offense went to sleep in the second half of the game.thats whats REALLY concerning. I think the chiefs were just trying too hard in that game against SD that night because they just barely beat the the Ravens the following week and almost lost that game thats why i was not surprised in the least they got dominated by the pats in that game the following week. and dont forget to mention also that the chiefs had a punt blocked and the punt returner fumbled a kickoff on a punt return.they play like that sunday with all those turnovers like that,they can forget it.they overcame the colts because the colts were playing out of their element,the pats however are used to these conditions and are not out of their element like the chargers were against them last week.Both the chargers and colts were playing in out of their element conditions where the chiefs are not so THAT at least helps them.
> 
> one thing that does work in the chiefs favor is the cheats are a much different team on the road. these stats here just blew me away so there is a very good reason to be optimistic for this sundays game.
> 
> nothing surprising about about the facts mentioned in the first paragraph there.everybody knows WHY there is such a difference in their play at home and on the road.
> 
> 
> Yes, the Patriots beat the Chiefs earlier this season—_in New England_. Why do I stress the fact that the game was in New England? Because no other team in the NFL had a more drastic discrepancy between home and away games. The Patriots are a perfect 9-0 (including their playoff win) at home this season. Not only were they undefeated at home, but their average margin of victory was 15.9 points. So not only do they win at home, but it isn’t even close (usually).
> 
> The road is another story. This same Patriots team that pummels most opponents at home doesn’t even have a winning record on the road. That’s right, New England is just 3-5 on the road this season.
> 
> Now surely if the Patriots had that hard of a time on the road, it must have been because (like the Chiefs) they faced so many high-quality opponents on the road. Right? Well, not so fast. Those five road losses were to the Jacksonville Jaguars, Detroit Lions, Tennessee Titans, Miami Dolphins, and Pittsburgh Steelers. In case you weren’t keeping tabs at home, NONE of those teams made the playoffs. The Patriots faced just one playoff team on the road this season (the Chicago Bears) and still went just 3-5 in those games.
> 
> So at home, the Patriots were an unstoppable force (like we saw against the Chargers on Sunday) and on the road, they went just 2-5 against non-playoff teams. Oh, and by the way, the one and only team to go into Foxboro and lose by less than a touchdown? That’s right, your Kansas City Chiefs who lost by just three points on a last-second field goal. Every other team lost by at least a touchdown or more.
> 
> To make matters worse for the Patriots, the Chiefs have been excellent at home this season, boasting a 9-1 record with their latest playoff win factored in. The Chiefs only home loss coming at the hands of the Chargers late in the season. So the Patriots already have issues on the road and now they have to travel to Arrowhead Stadium, home of the loudest fans in the NFL to face a team that is 9-1 at home this year. I like those odds.
> 
> If you’re still not convinced yet, let’s dig into those five New England loses a little more and see if there are any other reasons that KC fans should feel optimistic.
Click to expand...



Your Gay ass QB and rams are going down!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oldstyle

The Patriots beat KC when they had Hunt running wild out of the backfield.  He's gone now.  Before you had TWO speed demons on the field to contend with...Hill and Hunt.  Now the Patriots have to stop one.  Could be the difference in the game.  That being said...Kansas City's stadium is the loudest I have EVER been in for a game!  I walked out of a Denver KC game twenty years ago with my ears ringing like I'd been at a rock concert.  Should be a fun game.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

fbj said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am worried for Chiefs.  NE dominated both lines vs. SD start to finish.  SD beat KC on a late 2pt conversion.  SD lines were competetive with KC  but humiliated in Boston.  I dont know?  I dont know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLUS their offense went to sleep in the second half of the game.thats whats REALLY concerning. I think the chiefs were just trying too hard in that game against SD that night because they just barely beat the the Ravens the following week and almost lost that game thats why i was not surprised in the least they got dominated by the pats in that game the following week. and dont forget to mention also that the chiefs had a punt blocked and the punt returner fumbled a kickoff on a punt return.they play like that sunday with all those turnovers like that,they can forget it.they overcame the colts because the colts were playing out of their element,the pats however are used to these conditions and are not out of their element like the chargers were against them last week.Both the chargers and colts were playing in out of their element conditions where the chiefs are not so THAT at least helps them.
> 
> one thing that does work in the chiefs favor is the cheats are a much different team on the road. these stats here just blew me away so there is a very good reason to be optimistic for this sundays game.
> 
> nothing surprising about about the facts mentioned in the first paragraph there.everybody knows WHY there is such a difference in their play at home and on the road.
> 
> 
> Yes, the Patriots beat the Chiefs earlier this season—_in New England_. Why do I stress the fact that the game was in New England? Because no other team in the NFL had a more drastic discrepancy between home and away games. The Patriots are a perfect 9-0 (including their playoff win) at home this season. Not only were they undefeated at home, but their average margin of victory was 15.9 points. So not only do they win at home, but it isn’t even close (usually).
> 
> The road is another story. This same Patriots team that pummels most opponents at home doesn’t even have a winning record on the road. That’s right, New England is just 3-5 on the road this season.
> 
> Now surely if the Patriots had that hard of a time on the road, it must have been because (like the Chiefs) they faced so many high-quality opponents on the road. Right? Well, not so fast. Those five road losses were to the Jacksonville Jaguars, Detroit Lions, Tennessee Titans, Miami Dolphins, and Pittsburgh Steelers. In case you weren’t keeping tabs at home, NONE of those teams made the playoffs. The Patriots faced just one playoff team on the road this season (the Chicago Bears) and still went just 3-5 in those games.
> 
> So at home, the Patriots were an unstoppable force (like we saw against the Chargers on Sunday) and on the road, they went just 2-5 against non-playoff teams. Oh, and by the way, the one and only team to go into Foxboro and lose by less than a touchdown? That’s right, your Kansas City Chiefs who lost by just three points on a last-second field goal. Every other team lost by at least a touchdown or more.
> 
> To make matters worse for the Patriots, the Chiefs have been excellent at home this season, boasting a 9-1 record with their latest playoff win factored in. The Chiefs only home loss coming at the hands of the Chargers late in the season. So the Patriots already have issues on the road and now they have to travel to Arrowhead Stadium, home of the loudest fans in the NFL to face a team that is 9-1 at home this year. I like those odds.
> 
> If you’re still not convinced yet, let’s dig into those five New England loses a little more and see if there are any other reasons that KC fans should feel optimistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your Gay ass QB and rams are going down!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


you sure seem to have an obsession with Goff.


----------



## fbj

LA RAM FAN said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am worried for Chiefs.  NE dominated both lines vs. SD start to finish.  SD beat KC on a late 2pt conversion.  SD lines were competetive with KC  but humiliated in Boston.  I dont know?  I dont know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLUS their offense went to sleep in the second half of the game.thats whats REALLY concerning. I think the chiefs were just trying too hard in that game against SD that night because they just barely beat the the Ravens the following week and almost lost that game thats why i was not surprised in the least they got dominated by the pats in that game the following week. and dont forget to mention also that the chiefs had a punt blocked and the punt returner fumbled a kickoff on a punt return.they play like that sunday with all those turnovers like that,they can forget it.they overcame the colts because the colts were playing out of their element,the pats however are used to these conditions and are not out of their element like the chargers were against them last week.Both the chargers and colts were playing in out of their element conditions where the chiefs are not so THAT at least helps them.
> 
> one thing that does work in the chiefs favor is the cheats are a much different team on the road. these stats here just blew me away so there is a very good reason to be optimistic for this sundays game.
> 
> nothing surprising about about the facts mentioned in the first paragraph there.everybody knows WHY there is such a difference in their play at home and on the road.
> 
> 
> Yes, the Patriots beat the Chiefs earlier this season—_in New England_. Why do I stress the fact that the game was in New England? Because no other team in the NFL had a more drastic discrepancy between home and away games. The Patriots are a perfect 9-0 (including their playoff win) at home this season. Not only were they undefeated at home, but their average margin of victory was 15.9 points. So not only do they win at home, but it isn’t even close (usually).
> 
> The road is another story. This same Patriots team that pummels most opponents at home doesn’t even have a winning record on the road. That’s right, New England is just 3-5 on the road this season.
> 
> Now surely if the Patriots had that hard of a time on the road, it must have been because (like the Chiefs) they faced so many high-quality opponents on the road. Right? Well, not so fast. Those five road losses were to the Jacksonville Jaguars, Detroit Lions, Tennessee Titans, Miami Dolphins, and Pittsburgh Steelers. In case you weren’t keeping tabs at home, NONE of those teams made the playoffs. The Patriots faced just one playoff team on the road this season (the Chicago Bears) and still went just 3-5 in those games.
> 
> So at home, the Patriots were an unstoppable force (like we saw against the Chargers on Sunday) and on the road, they went just 2-5 against non-playoff teams. Oh, and by the way, the one and only team to go into Foxboro and lose by less than a touchdown? That’s right, your Kansas City Chiefs who lost by just three points on a last-second field goal. Every other team lost by at least a touchdown or more.
> 
> To make matters worse for the Patriots, the Chiefs have been excellent at home this season, boasting a 9-1 record with their latest playoff win factored in. The Chiefs only home loss coming at the hands of the Chargers late in the season. So the Patriots already have issues on the road and now they have to travel to Arrowhead Stadium, home of the loudest fans in the NFL to face a team that is 9-1 at home this year. I like those odds.
> 
> If you’re still not convinced yet, let’s dig into those five New England loses a little more and see if there are any other reasons that KC fans should feel optimistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your Gay ass QB and rams are going down!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you sure seem to have an obsession with Goff.
Click to expand...



Goof sucks at FOOTBALL like you suck at LIFE


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


This is the Super bowl.
This will be a great game.
But,.....Brady.
Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Shrimpbox

I am going to ride with when the saints come marching in and Kansas City, Kansas City here I come. It’s useless to argue the merits at this level. A couple of playoff games were decided by luck and I suspect that could happen again. They should both be great games. Bring it!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Shrimpbox said:


> I am going to ride with when the saints come marching in and Kansas City, Kansas City here I come. It’s useless to argue the merits at this level. A couple of playoff games were decided by luck and I suspect that could happen again. They should both be great games. Bring it!


Yup

A single huge play can change the direction of any given teams day. All the analysis is just pointless bloviating at this point. The 4 best teams are where they are, and any of them could win.


----------



## shockedcanadian

Where is the smart money on this game?


----------



## Old Yeller

shockedcanadian said:


> Where is the smart money on this game?




The numbers I saw were  both games at 3pts and low moneyline NE 1.25 LA 1.35. Looks like both a pick-em game.  Vegas dont know? Over-Under numbers in mid-50's,  very high.  Disclaimer: I only looked at one site, I hope it up to date?

Bottom line:  there seems to be no smart money left.  They all got wiped out in NO last week.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

The smart money stays in your bank account


----------



## shockedcanadian

Grampa Murked U said:


> The smart money stays in your bank account




That goes without saying.  

I have a few bucks on a site, nothing substantial. and might lay a wager on the underdog Pats.  I like rooting for the underdogs and it would be great to see Brady go the SB again at his advanced age, defy logic.


----------



## Old Yeller

shockedcanadian said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The smart money stays in your bank account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That goes without saying.
> 
> I have a few bucks on a site, nothing substantial. and might lay a wager on the underdog Pats.  I like rooting for the underdogs and it would be great to see Brady go the SB again at his advanced age, defy logic.
Click to expand...



I used to have an "account".  Opened up College bowl month in DEC, continued to NFL.  Usually by this point i was out of smarts and money.  Where i am now, no account opened.   I collected my remaining dollars,  they send a check.

Sometimes killed in WC week 1 or certainly killed off in the Divisional round.  Can you imagine if you had $1000 on CHI......double clank.  Or PHI on the 25, drop pass.

I also developed over-under disease.  It will make you despise football and zebras too.

If i had to bet?  Go under both games.....gulp.

Mercy.


----------



## Old Yeller

Posted above is how bad PATS road record has been.  LArams guy broke it down well.  9-1 at home 3-5 not.  That says KC.  KC got closest at NE.  That says KC.    But nothing is certain.

Drew Brees is due for a big game.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

SmokeALib said:


> And to make this game even better, a shitload of more snow expected.
> Kickoff temp - 0 -10 degrees.
> Yeah, baby!


I'm out grabbing a few more things before the game and holy crap it's cold. No way I want to be sitting in that stadium. I HATE the cold


----------



## SmokeALib

Grampa Murked U said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> And to make this game even better, a shitload of more snow expected.
> Kickoff temp - 0 -10 degrees.
> Yeah, baby!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm out grabbing a few more things before the game and holy crap it's cold. No way I want to be sitting in that stadium. I HATE the cold
Click to expand...

I with ya. Got the beer and wings ready to go.
Actually looking forward to the first game matchup Peters and Thomas.


----------



## fbj

SmokeALib said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> And to make this game even better, a shitload of more snow expected.
> Kickoff temp - 0 -10 degrees.
> Yeah, baby!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm out grabbing a few more things before the game and holy crap it's cold. No way I want to be sitting in that stadium. I HATE the cold
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I with ya. Got the beer and wings ready to go.
> Actually looking forward to the first game matchup Peters and Thomas.
Click to expand...



No Pizza?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

fbj said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> And to make this game even better, a shitload of more snow expected.
> Kickoff temp - 0 -10 degrees.
> Yeah, baby!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm out grabbing a few more things before the game and holy crap it's cold. No way I want to be sitting in that stadium. I HATE the cold
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I with ya. Got the beer and wings ready to go.
> Actually looking forward to the first game matchup Peters and Thomas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No Pizza?
Click to expand...

This is KC
We do bbq not pizza


----------



## fbj

Grampa Murked U said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> And to make this game even better, a shitload of more snow expected.
> Kickoff temp - 0 -10 degrees.
> Yeah, baby!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm out grabbing a few more things before the game and holy crap it's cold. No way I want to be sitting in that stadium. I HATE the cold
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I with ya. Got the beer and wings ready to go.
> Actually looking forward to the first game matchup Peters and Thomas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No Pizza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is KC
> We do bbq not pizza
Click to expand...



Gotcha


----------



## karpenter

The Best Computer Prognosis Is:

Chiefs = AFC AND Super Bowl

I Hope I Don't Jinx The Home Team By Watching

Pat's Road Record Not With-Standing
This IS A Title Game
Brady - Experienced
Mahomes - Essentially A Rookie

Now See If Melissa Gets Through The Anthem Straight-Up


----------



## Oddball

Oh gawd....Tony Romo.....So glad I'm in a noisy bar and can't hear that schmuck.


----------



## shockedcanadian

Pats looking good, and I got them at +240 straight up.

Should have had at least another 3, but I will take a 14-0 HT lead.


----------



## rightwinger

Patriots D is frustrating Golden Boy Mahomes 

They should have a bigger lead


----------



## rightwinger

Grampa Murked U said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> And to make this game even better, a shitload of more snow expected.
> Kickoff temp - 0 -10 degrees.
> Yeah, baby!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm out grabbing a few more things before the game and holy crap it's cold. No way I want to be sitting in that stadium. I HATE the cold
Click to expand...

Can’t blame you
Looks nasty out there


----------



## Rocko

Chiefs are lucky they got that interception in the the end zone. If the pats go up by one more touchdown I’m leaving the bar


----------



## progressive hunter

Oddball said:


> Oh gawd....Tony Romo.....So glad I'm in a noisy bar and can't hear that schmuck.


my wife feels the same,,, but shes/we are stuck quietly at home


----------



## Old Yeller

shockedcanadian said:


> Pats looking good, and I got them at +240 straight up.
> 
> Should have had at least another 3, but I will take a 14-0 HT lead.




Yep.  Chiefs better step it up.  Hard to win when you get about 8 plays in a half.  As you point out,  it should be worse.

I am still trying to figure out what i saw in NO?  Fix? That game was over.


----------



## Rocko

progressive hunter said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gawd....Tony Romo.....So glad I'm in a noisy bar and can't hear that schmuck.
> 
> 
> 
> my wife feels the same,,, but shes/we are stuck quietly at home
Click to expand...


I actually like Romo as a commentator


----------



## rightwinger

KC 32 first half yards


----------



## karpenter

One Earned First Down In The First Half

Gave Pats First Chance To Score
And Shut-Out For The First Half


----------



## karpenter

Stumble On The 10
Or A Touch-Down

Oops...
There It Is


----------



## progressive hunter

rightwinger said:


> KC 32 first half yards


that just dbl


----------



## progressive hunter

KANSAS CITY IS IN THE HOUSE!!!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

That's the Mahomes I've been watching all year.


----------



## karpenter

Rocko said:


> Chiefs are lucky they got that interception in the the end zone. If the pats go up by one more touchdown I’m leaving the bar


That Would Have Been 21-Zip
Have The Chiefs Put Up 21 Unanswered Points In The 2nd Half ??


----------



## Oddball

Rocko said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gawd....Tony Romo.....So glad I'm in a noisy bar and can't hear that schmuck.
> 
> 
> 
> my wife feels the same,,, but shes/we are stuck quietly at home
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually like Romo as a commentator
Click to expand...

He's great if you like people who talk about themselves all the time.


----------



## progressive hunter

Oddball said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gawd....Tony Romo.....So glad I'm in a noisy bar and can't hear that schmuck.
> 
> 
> 
> my wife feels the same,,, but shes/we are stuck quietly at home
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually like Romo as a commentator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's great if you like people who talk about themselves all the time.
Click to expand...

MY WIFE SAYS HE HAS TOM BRADY DOLLS AT HOME


----------



## Oddball

hahahahaha


----------



## dblack

Chiefs are getting beat at the line of scrimmage.


----------



## edward37

I'm fuked had 2 favorites and 2 overs  looks like I'll be 0-4  and worse still I'm losing to a fn republican


----------



## karpenter

dblack said:


> Chief's are getting beat at the line of scrimmage.


They're Not Covering Pat Receivers, Either

Chiefs Only Down By Ten
But They Have To Stop Playing Backwards On Yardage


----------



## progressive hunter

somebodies gotta grab that little fucker


----------



## KissMy

Now the Chiefs will turn it on in the 4th!


----------



## dblack

karpenter said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chief's are getting beat at the line of scrimmage.
> 
> 
> 
> They're Not Covering Pat Receivers, Either
Click to expand...

Well they've never had a defence to speak of. I was talking about the offensive line. They're just not blocking.


karpenter said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chief's are getting beat at the line of scrimmage.
> 
> 
> 
> They're Not Covering Pat Receivers, Either
> 
> Chiefs Only Down By Ten
> But They Have To Stop Playing Backwards On Yardage
Click to expand...




KissMy said:


> Now the Chiefs will turn it on in the 4th!


They could still pull it off


----------



## rightwinger

Turning into a great game


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

KissMy said:


> Now the Chiefs will turn it on in the 4th!


They have a history of come from behind victories.
Having said that they've had some 4th quarter duds too.


----------



## KissMy

dblack said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chief's are getting beat at the line of scrimmage.
> 
> 
> 
> They're Not Covering Pat Receivers, Either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well they've never had a defence to speak of. I was talking about the offensive line. They're just not blocking.
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chief's are getting beat at the line of scrimmage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're Not Covering Pat Receivers, Either
> 
> Chiefs Only Down By Ten
> But They Have To Stop Playing Backwards On Yardage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the Chiefs will turn it on in the 4th!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They could still pull it off
Click to expand...

There goes another Chiefs TOUCH DOWN!!!


----------



## karpenter

KissMy said:


> Now the Chiefs will turn it on in the 4th!


They're Back In With 14
But The Pats Get The Ball Too
They Can't Let The Pats Just Walk Down The Field


----------



## dblack

karpenter said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the Chiefs will turn it on in the 4th!
> 
> 
> 
> They're Back In With 14
> But The Pats Get The Ball Too
> They Can't Let The Pats Just Walk Down The Field
Click to expand...

Yep. Defense has to step up.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

rightwinger said:


> Turning into a great game


I dunno if I would go that far but at least it's competitive now


----------



## progressive hunter

regardless how this game ends,,maholmes is starting a good career that will be worth watching


----------



## Old Yeller

Maybe NE will run out of gas from all the blocking, tackling and ball control they have? Come on KC!


----------



## karpenter

Pat Receivers Remain Wide-Open

But They're Starting To Stop The Run


----------



## progressive hunter

DENIED!!!!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

That was big


----------



## dblack

Hell yes. That's some defense!


----------



## edward37

Real big ,,,,Time for a comeback  Stick it to Brady


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

edward37 said:


> Real big ,,,,Time for a comeback  Stick it to Brady


Gotta do it quick though so Brady can't March down the field and score with no time left to come back


----------



## KissMy

It's a frigid evening here in Missouri. I'm sure the Patriots are cheating up a storm as usual. Probably listening in on KCs headsets & deflating footballs. But KC will OVERCOME!!!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Ugly

Trying to get too much in each play


----------



## Old Yeller

Thar' ya go!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Omfg holy shit


----------



## progressive hunter

OMG!!!


----------



## Rocko

Looked to me like he touched that


----------



## dblack

They'll overturn that.


----------



## Preacher

GO CHIEFS! I hate the Prima Donna Patriots!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

dblack said:


> They'll overturn that.


Gotta have clear evidence to overturn it. Hard to tell on the replays


----------



## Preacher

dblack said:


> They'll overturn that.


Problem is they ruled that he touched it on the field and need irrefutable proof to overturn it.


----------



## Toro

I don’t think he touched it. 

But it’ll be difficult to overturn.


----------



## dblack

Hmm... Looked like his thumb clipped it.


----------



## Toro

That’s the right call.


----------



## Preacher

No surprise there! Prima Donna Patriots get preferential treatment AGAIN.


----------



## Rocko

Bullshit


----------



## KissMy

That Hurts!


----------



## Sunni Man

Go Patriots!!  

Superbowl bound......


----------



## dblack

Oh yeah!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

And we get it back anyways!


----------



## Preacher

OH YEAH BABY!


----------



## karpenter

Yeah, We GOT Your Turn-Over !!


----------



## Toro

That’s not debatable.


----------



## KissMy

Let's see them overturn this next turnover!!!


----------



## edward37

ALL RIGHT CHEATING SHOWS


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

My nerves are shot


----------



## Toro

Two picks. 

Very in-Pats like.


----------



## Toro

Not a catch.


----------



## D'Souza.SoldierOfChrist

Packers fan here but I would love to see Brady get ring #6. 

Also, I could never get tired of hearing Bostonians chant "Beat L.A."


----------



## D'Souza.SoldierOfChrist

Let's see what Mahomes has got cooking here in the clutch.


----------



## Old Yeller

Grampa Murked U said:


> My nerves are shot




Have a shot of Absolute on ice.  But not too mmany.....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Yeah baby!


----------



## edward37

TOUCHDOWN


----------



## KissMy

Yeah baby - Another Chiefs TOUCH DOWN!!!


----------



## dblack

Screen, screen, screen.


----------



## progressive hunter

I THINK WE GOT US A FOOTBALL GAME BOYS


----------



## Preacher

TOUCHDOWN! Beautiful play call!


----------



## dblack

This could happen.


----------



## Old Yeller

Andy Reid baby!  Nice floater!  Dont let up.  It is 6 time SB champs you have to de-nut.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

omg come on....7:45 to a superbowl appearance


----------



## karpenter

The Quarter's Only Half Over
But The Pats Got To Be Shaken


----------



## Toro

The Pats never get a break.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Toro said:


> The Pats never get a break.



Lol


----------



## edward37

edward37 said:


> TOUCHDOWN


Stop those %$%^$%^ ers


----------



## edward37

Old Yeller said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> My nerves are shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a shot of Absolute on ice.  But not too mmany.....
Click to expand...

Ran out of Glen Livit


----------



## Old Yeller

Grampa Murked U said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats never get a break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
Click to expand...



Without the TUCK game there would be no PATS.  That was a break.


----------



## KissMy

Toro said:


> The Pats never get a break.


Mahomes is breaking them Pats!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

How the fuck is that roughing the passer?


----------



## dblack

Sometimes, the passer deserves a little roughing.


----------



## progressive hunter

THATS A BULLSHT CALL


----------



## Rocko

Chiefs getting robbed


----------



## KissMy

Bullshit on roughing the passer. Pats knocked the hell out of Mahomes & never got called!


----------



## D'Souza.SoldierOfChrist

Oh wow. 

Fastern your seatbelts, ladies and gentleman. It's gonna be a wild finish.


----------



## Old Yeller

Try to knock a pass down is now roughing the QB? Always a Zebra!  Like the NBA.  Crooked.


----------



## edward37

Pats keep begging for penalties


----------



## Preacher

God what a BULLSHIT penalty for hitting Brady...


----------



## Rocko

Good challenge


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Rocko said:


> Good challenge


Tough call


----------



## Old Yeller

Btw:  Chiefs fans invented the cheer that FSU & ATL use also.


----------



## Rocko

Grampa Murked U said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good challenge
> 
> 
> 
> Tough call
Click to expand...


Ball hit the ground


----------



## Rocko

Are you fucking kidding me????,


----------



## KissMy

Rocko said:


> Good challenge


Chief's got screwed again!


----------



## Preacher

Old Yeller said:


> Btw:  Chiefs fans invented the cheer that FSU & ATL use also.


Yeah I hear that,I hate FSU and even though I am from Georgia I am a Pirates fan.


----------



## Fiero425

From what little I've seen of this game, the officiating SUCKS big time! That PF on Brady a few minutes ago was bogus; esp. since Brady didn't even flinch! It's been one bad call after another even with replay to assist these morons!


----------



## Old Yeller

Crap. TO lost also!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Are we headed for a last possession wins game?


----------



## karpenter

Old Yeller said:


> Btw:  Chiefs fans invented the cheer that FSU & ATL use also.


Chiefs & Vikings Invented The 'West-Coast Offence'


----------



## Old Yeller

Grampa Murked U said:


> Are we headed for a last possession wins game?


You are headed for a KC needs a FG to tie with no time outs left!


Or a KC TD to win on last drive as you say. My bad.  Plenty of time.  Gulp,


----------



## karpenter

Grampa Murked U said:


> Are we headed for a last possession wins game?


They Better Stop 'Em
Or They'll Need A Touch-Down To Win

Now Chiefs Need A Touch-Down....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Oh man


----------



## KissMy

CRAP!!!


----------



## edward37

Grampa Murked U said:


> Are we headed for a last possession wins game?


Can I say SHIT ?


----------



## Rocko

The pats paying the zebras off


----------



## Fiero425

Well at least KC will have free reign going on 4th down and won't have to worry about time; there's plenty!


----------



## Sunni Man

Brady is the King of the last 2 minute come from behind win.  ..


----------



## Old Yeller

45 points.  Under folks starting to order pizza delivered.


----------



## edward37

3 reviews in 4th quarter  all NE way


----------



## karpenter

Penalty Saves The Day


----------



## KissMy

Finally Jackson gets Flagged!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Shit, Mahomes is limping


----------



## Old Yeller

Where did i put that Rolaids bottle!


----------



## KissMy

Pat's tried to take out Mahomes knees


----------



## edward37

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Yeah baby!


----------



## Fiero425

I just don't understand going for it all so soon with that long pass? Now they have a big play they can use up some time just sitting on the ball inside the 5 yard line! Got the TD; much too soon! Plenty of time for Brady!


----------



## KissMy

*Yeah Baby!!!*


----------



## progressive hunter

TOUCHDOWN KANSAS CITY!!!


now someone break bradys leg


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Oh man I need a valium


----------



## karpenter

WOOO

HOOO !!


----------



## sealybobo

SmokeALib said:


> And to make this game even better, a shitload of more snow expected.
> Kickoff temp - 0 -10 degrees.
> Yeah, baby!


Two great games today


----------



## sealybobo

Old Yeller said:


> I am worried for Chiefs.  NE dominated both lines vs. SD start to finish.  SD beat KC on a late 2pt conversion.  SD lines were competetive with KC  but humiliated in Boston.  I dont know?  I dont know?


Chiefs are going to intercept Brady. He’s not at home


----------



## KissMy

progressive hunter said:


> TOUCHDOWN KANSAS CITY!!!
> 
> 
> now someone break bradys leg


At least force a Brady turnover.


----------



## dblack

What a game!


----------



## Rocko

Refs trying to be stars of the games today


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I just wish the Chiefs would have shown up in the first half. Wouldn't even be a close game then


----------



## karpenter

One Guy Just Said 
You Can't Score A Touch-Down In Under 2min

I Saw Elway Score 17 In The Final Two
Defeating The Chiefs At Mile High In '93


----------



## Fiero425

KissMy said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> TOUCHDOWN KANSAS CITY!!!
> 
> 
> now someone break bradys leg
> 
> 
> 
> At least force a Brady turnover.
Click to expand...


We can only hope!


----------



## edward37

edward37 said:


> HOLY SHIT


I need a drink


----------



## Slade3200

One of the best games I’ve seen in a while!!!


----------



## the other mike

If NE scores a TD should they go for 2 and make it a 4-point game ?


----------



## Old Yeller

Fiero425 said:


> I just don't understand going for it all so soon with that long pass? Now they have a big play they can use up some time just sitting on the ball inside the 5 yard line! Got the TD; much too soon! Plenty of time for Brady!




Maybe NE eased up?  I would have.


----------



## edward37

FN Eddleman   he is good


----------



## Fiero425

Old Yeller said:


> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't understand going for it all so soon with that long pass? Now they have a big play they can use up some time just sitting on the ball inside the 5 yard line! Got the TD; much too soon! Plenty of time for Brady!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe NE eased up?  I would have.
Click to expand...


They should have just sat on the ball for a while before scoring! Nothing's for sure, but that was much too much time!


----------



## edward37

Angelo said:


> If NE scores a TD should they go for 2 and make it a 4-point game ?


Why ?? KC is 3 point fav


----------



## Rocko

Slade3200 said:


> One of the best games I’ve seen in a while!!!



Probably best game of the playoffs


----------



## edward37

edward37 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If NE scores a TD should they go for 2 and make it a 4-point game ?
> 
> 
> 
> Why ?? KC is 3 point fav
Click to expand...

Take a chance KC kicks a FG ??


----------



## dblack

No catch


----------



## KissMy

That's an incomplete pass!!!


----------



## sealybobo

H


karpenter said:


> One Guy Just Said
> You Can't Score A Touch-Down In Under 2min
> 
> I Saw Elway Score 17 In The Final Two
> Defeating The Chiefs At Mile High In '93


He was joking. Brady walking on 2 minutes is forever


----------



## progressive hunter

for fucks sake whats next


----------



## Old Yeller

Give KC Defense a chance to rest.  Thar ya go!  What? Offsides? Huh?


----------



## Slade3200

This shit has to be scripted for drama


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Sigh.....


----------



## dblack

My nerves are shot.


----------



## Fiero425

Old Yeller said:


> Give KC Defense a chance to rest.  Thar ya go!  What? Offsides? Huh?



I'm so done with stupid penalties when on the verge of winning! KC's the worst at that sort of thing! They screw themselves! They deserve to lose now!


----------



## sealybobo

edward37 said:


> FN Eddleman   he is good


And Brady is the GOAT. I’ll root against him next week but not bet


----------



## sealybobo

Overtime?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

D Ford cost us the game


----------



## KissMy

NNNOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the other mike

edward37 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If NE scores a TD should they go for 2 and make it a 4-point game ?
> 
> 
> 
> Why ?? KC is 3 point fav
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take a chance KC kicks a FG ??
Click to expand...

Cuz KC now has 30 seconds to kick a FG.


----------



## Rocko

Game


----------



## Old Yeller

Hello, is this Amiccis?  I'd like to cancel a pizza order.  My wife became ill. I have to take her to hospital.


----------



## karpenter

Hey

There Could Be A Miracle Return


----------



## sealybobo

Grampa Murked U said:


> D Ford cost us the game


Like the kicker on the bears fucked them


----------



## edward37

Angelo said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If NE scores a TD should they go for 2 and make it a 4-point game ?
> 
> 
> 
> Why ?? KC is 3 point fav
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take a chance KC kicks a FG ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cuz KC now has 30 seconds to kick a FG.
Click to expand...

But if they went for 2 and missed KC could win with a fg  instead of tie


----------



## karpenter

Close Your Eyes, And Hail Mary ??


----------



## sealybobo

Rocko said:


> Game


What I tell you?


----------



## Rocko

Rocko said:


> Game



Holly shit


----------



## Old Yeller

That ticky tacy penalty had no effect on the play.  Probably there all game yet they wait to call it until it helps NE.


----------



## Slade3200

“Fake Football” nothing natural is this good


----------



## sealybobo

Old Yeller said:


> Hello, is this Amiccis?  I'd like to cancel a pizza order.  My wife became ill. I have to take her to hospital.


Why?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Too many damn ref delays


----------



## Old Yeller

Have Maholmes roll out and run to sideline if nobody open.


----------



## the other mike

Andy's missing that blown challenge timeout.
Two OT's today !


----------



## Old Yeller

sealybobo said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, is this Amiccis?  I'd like to cancel a pizza order.  My wife became ill. I have to take her to hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

 It went over 57


----------



## karpenter

OT Is Not Good...


----------



## Old Yeller

Can they call 3 TO in a row?


----------



## edward37

I'm down to drinking wine


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Thank god


----------



## sealybobo

Old Yeller said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, is this Amiccis?  I'd like to cancel a pizza order.  My wife became ill. I have to take her to hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It went over 57
Click to expand...

I thought it’s because she believed it was over. Tell her to wait till it’s over before she loses it.


----------



## KissMy

It's going to be wild if both these championship games go overtime today!


----------



## sealybobo

Grampa Murked U said:


> Thank god


Still New England should not have scored with 2 minutes left. This should already be over. Great game


----------



## Old Yeller

I don't believe what i just saw.

Under folks are diving off freeway overpass.  38pts in a quarter?


----------



## edward37

edward37 said:


> I'm down to drinking wine


I got my over   Now I need a KC score for a push


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Old Yeller said:


> I don't believe what i just saw.
> 
> Under folks are diving off freeway overpass.  38pts in a quarter?


Mahomes magic


----------



## Old Yeller

sealybobo said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, is this Amiccis?  I'd like to cancel a pizza order.  My wife became ill. I have to take her to hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It went over 57
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it’s because she believed it was over. Tell her to wait till it’s over before she loses it.
Click to expand...



No it was because the Under people got smug (ordering pizza) at 45 points then all hell broke loose.


----------



## progressive hunter

screw it I'm going to bed,,tell me in the morning what happened


----------



## KissMy

Oh - No, KC lost the coin toss


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I don't think I have ever been this excited during a football game. Feel like I'm on a caffeine high lol


----------



## karpenter

Pats First Possession

Not Feeling Jazzed About This

Doesn't Matter Where The Pats Start


----------



## Toro

Great game


----------



## Rocko

progressive hunter said:


> screw it I'm going to bed,,tell me in the morning what happened



Consider your man card revoked


----------



## Old Yeller

I'm breaking out in hives!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Many people said this was the real Superbowl. The second half certainly lived up to that statement


----------



## karpenter

Are They Unable To See The Ball In The Air ??


----------



## edward37

FN eddleman


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

It's crazy how relaxed and calm Mahomes is on the sidelines


----------



## KissMy

Chiefs need to Sack Brady!


----------



## Fiero425

karpenter said:


> Are They Unable To See The Ball In The Air ??



KC is awful on 3rd down defense! No push and harassment of Brady! This sucks so much!


----------



## progressive hunter

Grampa Murked U said:


> It's crazy how relaxed and calm Mahomes is on the sidelines


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## edward37

edward37 said:


> FN eddleman


fn gronkowski


----------



## sealybobo

Grampa Murked U said:


> I don't think I have ever been this excited during a football game. Feel like I'm on a caffeine high lol


Brink and Brady and Edelman oh my


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Well it was a great year but ended early thanks to a stupid offsides penalty. Thank you D Ford


----------



## karpenter

And This Is Why The Chiefs Had To Face The Patriots


----------



## Toro

If you allow them to convert on three consecutive 3rd & 10s in OT in the AFC Championship, you don’t deserve to be in the SB.


----------



## KissMy

Like I said, It was over when the Chiefs lost the coin toss!


----------



## progressive hunter

WE WERE ROBBED!!!

thanks to all for watching with me


----------



## shockedcanadian

What a game.  Brady is the GOAT


----------



## the other mike

Lost by a coin toss.

Well I was 0-2 today. This is why I rarely bet $ on sports.


----------



## Shrimpbox

What a great game. The rams don’t have a prayer.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

KissMy said:


> Like I said, It was over when the Chiefs lost the coin toss!


It was over when D Ford lined up offsides


----------



## Shrimpbox

Angelo said:


> Lost by a coin toss.
> 
> Well I was 0-2 today. This is why I rarely bet $ on sports.


Me too


----------



## Slade3200

Im quitting football


----------



## Toro

In the end, KC’s defense wasn’t good enough.


----------



## KissMy

The Rams will shut the Patriots Up!


----------



## the other mike

shockedcanadian said:


> What a game.  Brady is the GOAT


This Super Bowl could ice it for him.


----------



## Old Yeller

That ticky tacky offsides cal.. zebras win again.


----------



## Sunni Man

* 

NE Patriots are Superbowl bound!!*  ....


----------



## rightwinger

Great Game

Brady showed why he is the GOAT
Mahomes showed what will come


----------



## Toro

LA’s a better team than NE.


----------



## Papageorgio

What’s the Vegas line for the Super Bowl? Pick’em?


----------



## shockedcanadian

Grampa Murked U said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, It was over when the Chiefs lost the coin toss!
> 
> 
> 
> It was over when D Ford lined up offsides
Click to expand...



Many crazy plays, but that one literally cost them the game.


----------



## the other mike

KissMy said:


> The Rams will shut the Patriots Up!


After the 28-3 comeback on the Falcons 2 years ago, I'll never bet against Brady and NE.


----------



## sealybobo

shockedcanadian said:


> What a game.  Brady is the GOAT


I know it doesn’t seem like it but this is like watching Michael Jordan win a bunch of championships. The guy is so amazing. That team is amazing. And every year the best they ever get is 20th pick in the draft. How do they do it?


----------



## Old Yeller

Toro said:


> In the end, KC’s defense wasn’t good enough.




NE defense was no better.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I was right about one thing. The last team with the ball won.
Not much of a consolation prize though lol


----------



## edward37

Angelo said:


> Lost by a coin toss.
> 
> Well I was 0-2 today. This is why I rarely bet $ on sports.


I was 0-2 in first game because refs were blind and broke even here  I hate NE  but they are so fn good


----------



## karpenter

Angelo said:
			
		

> After the 28-3 comeback on the Falcons 2 years ago, I'll never bet against Brady and NE.


Win Or Lose
The Pats Are Never Pretenders


----------



## Fiero425

Old Yeller said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the end, KC’s defense wasn’t good enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NE defense was no better.
Click to expand...


Andy always helps the opposition with his decision making! I put this on him! All this talent and he couldn't win at home again!


----------



## Old Yeller

Grampa Murked U said:


> I was right about one thing. The last team with the ball won.
> Not much of a consolation prize though lol




Chiefs fought hard to the end.  No shame. That offsides not called in 2nd quarter i bet.  No effect on the play.  I hate that sort of crap.


----------



## Toro

Papageorgio said:


> What’s the Vegas line for the Super Bowl? Pick’em?



Rams by 1.5


----------



## KissMy

Toro said:


> LA’s a better team than NE.


Yup - the top NFC teams had better records than the AFC. Patriots are going down in the Super Bowel.


----------



## fbj

When the Pats won the coin toss in OT I knew the game was over


----------



## Fiero425

KissMy said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> LA’s a better team than NE.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup the top NFC teams had better records than the AFC. Patriots are going down in the Super Bowel.
Click to expand...


 I won't even watch it! I got no horse in that race!


----------



## Jarlaxle

Toro said:


> If you allow them to convert on three consecutive 3rd & 10s in OT in the AFC Championship, you don’t deserve to be in the SB.


Radio guy just said it best: If you give the Patriots a second chance, they WILL beat you!


----------



## karpenter

sealybobo said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a game.  Brady is the GOAT
> 
> 
> 
> I know it doesn’t seem like it but this is like watching Michael Jordan win a bunch of championships. The guy is so amazing. That team is amazing. And every year the best they ever get is 20th pick in the draft. How do they do it?
Click to expand...

And Every Time Brady Has A Bad Day
The Fans Grouse He's Washed Up

And Then He Takes Them To Another Championship

Those People Are So Spoiled


----------



## shockedcanadian

Angelo said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a game.  Brady is the GOAT
> 
> 
> 
> This Super Bowl could ice it for him.
Click to expand...



I've always felt Montana was money, and if I had to lay cash down, I'd still take him and that 49ers team over any.

However, the longevity, well oiled mechanics and ease in which Brady wins with this team has convinced me from an accomplishment standpoint, he's the best.  Too much dominance for too long against difficult odds.  They just find a way to win with this guy, he's clinical.


----------



## Old Yeller

Crazy OT rule?  KC gets no chance on offense at all?


----------



## Jarlaxle

edward37 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lost by a coin toss.
> 
> Well I was 0-2 today. This is why I rarely bet $ on sports.
> 
> 
> 
> I was 0-2 in first game because refs were blind and broke even here  I hate NE  but they are so fn good
Click to expand...

That was the most brazen non-call I have ever seen.


----------



## fbj

Old Yeller said:


> Crazy OT rule?  KC gets no chance on offense at all?



If they held the pats to a FG


----------



## Jarlaxle

fbj said:


> When the Pats won the coin toss in OT I knew the game was over


I think the Chiefs did, too.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Old Yeller said:


> Crazy OT rule?  KC gets no chance on offense at all?


The OT rules are stupid and favor LUCK but they are what they are.


----------



## karpenter

Fiero425 said:
			
		

> Andy always helps the opposition with his decision making! I put this on him! All this talent and he couldn't win at home again!


The PLAYERS Didn't Cover The Pass
The PLAYERS Couldn't Make A Sack

Pats Are Currently The Most Dominant Team In The NFL
This Is Why The Chiefs Needed To Face The Patriots
Defeating The Chargers
Would Be Beating A Team That Couldn't Win Their Division


----------



## shockedcanadian

Old Yeller said:


> Crazy OT rule?  KC gets no chance on offense at all?




If the Offense scores a TD it's over.  If they go for a cheesy FG, other teams gets a shot.

It was becoming clear the KC D were drained, absolutely spent.  It was inevitable once Gronk made that 3rd down catch.  They could run that in for another 300 yards with 4 full downs before getting stopped.


----------



## edward37

Old Yeller said:


> Crazy OT rule?  KC gets no chance on offense at all?


not right


----------



## KissMy

Patriots coin toss rigged. Both sides were actually heads.


----------



## Sunni Man

shockedcanadian said:


> However, the longevity, well oiled mechanics and ease in which *Brady* wins with this team has convinced me from an accomplishment standpoint, he's the best.


Don't forget the other half of the NE Patriot's winning formula.

The zen master himself, coach Belichick.  ....


----------



## candycorn

Grampa Murked U said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy OT rule?  KC gets no chance on offense at all?
> 
> 
> 
> The OT rules are stupid and favor LUCK but they are what they are.
Click to expand...

Agree.  Nobody has ever said what was wrong with just playing a fifth quarter


----------



## shockedcanadian

KissMy said:


> *Patriots coin toss rigged. Both sides were actually heads.*




I did see the ref seem to lean over to the N.E team before the toss and mouth "call heads"


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

karpenter said:


> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy always helps the opposition with his decision making! I put this on him! All this talent and he couldn't win at home again!
> 
> 
> 
> The PLAYERS Didn't Cover The Pass
> The PLAYERS Couldn't Make A Sack
Click to expand...

Agreed.

Reid had a good year and I put none of this on him. Could have called a time out on the goal line there at the end to give the defense a breather but that is hardly the reason for the loss.


----------



## karpenter

Old Yeller said:


> Crazy OT rule?  KC gets no chance on offense at all?


They Have To Stop The Offence From Scoring

It's Do Or Die

This Is Because Of A Chiefs/Dolphins Play-Off Game In '71
It Started At 3pm And Were Still Playing After 10:00


----------



## KissMy

shockedcanadian said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Patriots coin toss rigged. Both sides were actually heads.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did see the ref seem to lean over to the N.E team before the toss and mouth "call heads"
Click to expand...


Not necessary, because the Patriots always call heads. Just make it heads to keep Mahomes on the bench!

*Patriots captain Matthew Slater has called the same side for every coin toss for 6+ years*


----------



## edward37

Sunni Man said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, the longevity, well oiled mechanics and ease in which *Brady* wins with this team has convinced me from an accomplishment standpoint, he's the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the other half of the NE Patriot's winning formula.
> 
> The zen master himself, coach Belichick.  ....
Click to expand...

Given the material NE has there are a few coaches that could win with  that team   ...


----------



## Polishprince

KissMy said:


> Patriots coin toss rigged. Both sides were actually heads.




I like New England myself.   Coach Belichick and Mr. Brady really show a lot of gamesmanship and are 4 steps ahead of the other teams.

Since its going to be the Patriots vs. Los Angeles, President Trump should make a friendly wager with Gov. Newsom on the Super Bowl. Maybe hair vs. hair on the results of the big game.


----------



## fbj

edward37 said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy OT rule?  KC gets no chance on offense at all?
> 
> 
> 
> not right
Click to expand...



It should be matching TD for TD


----------



## Old Yeller

Well,  KC could not score in the first half.  Sigh.


----------



## Old Yeller

Grampa Murked U said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy always helps the opposition with his decision making! I put this on him! All this talent and he couldn't win at home again!
> 
> 
> 
> The PLAYERS Didn't Cover The Pass
> The PLAYERS Couldn't Make A Sack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> Reid had a good year and I put none of this on him. Could have called a time out on the goal line there at the end to give the defense a breather but that is hardly the reason for the loss.
Click to expand...



This was his best chance to date.  Home game.  QB with 50 TD passes who could move.  I'm sad for him.  The rich get richer.


----------



## Sunni Man

QB Tom Brady, coach Belichick, and team owner Robert Kraft, together for 19 straight seasons.

They are a masterful triumvirate who skillfully molded the NE Patriots into a well oiled, smooth running, record breaking, NFL win machine.  ...


----------



## karpenter

Old Yeller said:


> Well,  KC could not score in the first half.  Sigh.


Not Real Super Bowl-y, Huh ??

This Is A Young Talented Team
If They Can Keep Together
They've Got A Lot Of Tread

I May While Away A Few Sunday Afternoons Next Year


----------



## sealybobo

karpenter said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a game.  Brady is the GOAT
> 
> 
> 
> I know it doesn’t seem like it but this is like watching Michael Jordan win a bunch of championships. The guy is so amazing. That team is amazing. And every year the best they ever get is 20th pick in the draft. How do they do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Every Time Brady Has A Bad Day
> The Fans Grouse He's Washed Up
> 
> And Then He Takes Them To Another Championship
> 
> Those People Are So Spoiled
Click to expand...

Well come on. Every year he wins it has to be the last time. He’s old af. And look at Brees and Aaron Rogers. Both lucky to just have one each. 

Certainly this is toms last year right? No way he ever makes it back to another Super Bowl after this year right? Lol


----------



## sealybobo

karpenter said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well,  KC could not score in the first half.  Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> Not Real Super Bowl-y, Huh ??
> 
> This Is A Young Talented Team
> If They Can Keep Together
> They've Got A Lot Of Tread
> 
> I May While Away A Few Sunday Afternoons Next Year
Click to expand...

There’s always next year just ask cam newton. He made it once. Still looking to get back. Or that Atlanta qb. I’m sure he thought he’d get another chance.


----------



## karpenter

sealybobo said:
			
		

> Certainly this is toms last year right? No way he ever makes it back to another Super Bowl after this year right? Lol


And I Hope The Patriots Win....Again


----------



## sealybobo

karpenter said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well,  KC could not score in the first half.  Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> Not Real Super Bowl-y, Huh ??
> 
> This Is A Young Talented Team
> If They Can Keep Together
> They've Got A Lot Of Tread
> 
> I May While Away A Few Sunday Afternoons Next Year
Click to expand...

There’s always next year just ask cam newton. He made it once. Still looking to get back. Or that Atlanta qb. I’m sure he thought he’d get another chance.


----------



## Sunni Man

The NE Patriots are all about the game and winning. Period

You don't see them taking a knee or any such nonsense.  ...


----------



## shockedcanadian

Brady getting his 6th win in 9 SB's if it happens this year, and seemingly not stopping, it's just unheard of.

I will say, the rules now have made it easier to extend a QB's life, Bradshaw won in a tougher league in terms of being a target with little rule protections.  Still, why can't this team do this for another 2-3 years?  It's near impossible in football to have such longevity, but I cannot ever count him out until he (and the team) are, well, out.


----------



## karpenter

I Would Still Rather The Chiefs Lose To Known Proven Champions


----------



## fbj

Old Yeller said:


> Well,  KC could not score in the first half.  Sigh.




And that's why he is not elite


----------



## karpenter

shockedcanadian said:


> Brady getting his 6th win in 9 SB's if it happens this year, and seemingly not stopping, it's just unheard of.
> 
> I will say, the rules now have made it easier to extend a QB's life, Bradshaw won in a tougher league in terms of being a target with little rule protections.  Still, why can't this team do this for another 2-3 years?  It's near impossible in football to have such longevity, but I cannot ever count him out until he (and the team) is out.


It Wasn't That Long Ago
2 Back-To-Back Super Bowl Wins
Was Called A 'Dynasty'
(Dallas)

Aikman Told Them Even Winning One Is Difficult
Let Alone Winning Two Consecutive


----------



## fbj

karpenter said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady getting his 6th win in 9 SB's if it happens this year, and seemingly not stopping, it's just unheard of.
> 
> I will say, the rules now have made it easier to extend a QB's life, Bradshaw won in a tougher league in terms of being a target with little rule protections.  Still, why can't this team do this for another 2-3 years?  It's near impossible in football to have such longevity, but I cannot ever count him out until he (and the team) is out.
> 
> 
> 
> It Wasn't That Long Ago
> 2 Back-To-Back Super Bowl Wins
> Was Called A 'Dynasty'
> (Dallas)
Click to expand...



2 titles in a row is not a dynasty in any sport.    3 or more


----------



## karpenter

fbj said:
			
		

> 2 titles in a row is not a dynasty in any sport.    3 or more


That's What Sports Outlets Were Saying To Aikman

Or I Should Say
Trying To Get HIM To Say


----------



## shockedcanadian

karpenter said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 titles in a row is not a dynasty in any sport.    3 or more
> 
> 
> 
> That's What Sports Outlets Were Saying To Aikman
> 
> Or I Should Say
> Trying To Get HIM To Say
Click to expand...



Well, he won 3 SB's in four years.   They were a brief, but strong dynasty.

Oh, and I just had to double check my memory, as I remember being at a friends house when it happened, the 49ers beat them to get to S.B XXIX or Cowboys may have won 4 in a row.


----------



## the other mike

I think Gisele Bündchen may be a witch and she puts spells on the other teams players to make them lose.


----------



## the other mike

11 NBA titles


----------



## shockedcanadian

Angelo said:


> 11 NBA titles




Yes those teams are the standard obviously.  I will argue the Canadiens in the 1970s (and 50's as well in a much smaller league at the time) were as dominant in a sport which rolls four lines.


----------



## karpenter

shockedcanadian said:
			
		

> the 49ers beat them to get to S.B XXIX or Cowboys may have won 4 in a row.


Replaced Montana With Steve Young

And Weren't The Super Bowls
Giants-Bills
Washington-Bills
Dallas-Bills
Dallas-Bills
9er's-Chargers
Opps...
Dallas-Steelers
Then Green Bay-Pats

??


----------



## fbj

shockedcanadian said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 titles in a row is not a dynasty in any sport.    3 or more
> 
> 
> 
> That's What Sports Outlets Were Saying To Aikman
> 
> Or I Should Say
> Trying To Get HIM To Say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he won 3 SB's in four years.   They were a brief, but strong dynasty.
> 
> Oh, and I just had to double check my memory, as I remember being at a friends house when it happened, the 49ers beat them to get to S.B XXIX or Cowboys may have won 4 in a row.
Click to expand...


Yes 3 out of 4 is a dynasty.     Not 2 out of 5


----------



## karpenter

fbj said:
			
		

> Yes 3 out of 4 is a dynasty.     Not 2 out of 5


I'm Not Arguing With You
I'm Pointing Out What Casters Were Saying
With Dallas' Two Consecutive Wins

That Doesn't Start To Compare
With Belichick/Brady Pats

No One Does


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


That was a GREAT GAME!!!
Chiefs played hard and really showed some guts out there.
They kept roaring back and nearly took that game away.
Looked like they may even win for awhile, the way they never gave up and laid down, nope plenty of fight in em!
That was in all purposes the Super Bowl!
Hard fought on both teams behalf.
Can't see the next game even being half that dramatic.
Chiefs lost but they showed they are winners just not this time.
Coin toss is what really helped decide who won, next time I would think they need to tweak that a little, allowed each team to handle to ball once.
It would be fair to each.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## KissMy

sealybobo said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a game.  Brady is the GOAT
> 
> 
> 
> I know it doesn’t seem like it but this is like watching Michael Jordan win a bunch of championships. The guy is so amazing. That team is amazing. And every year the best they ever get is 20th pick in the draft. How do they do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Every Time Brady Has A Bad Day
> The Fans Grouse He's Washed Up
> 
> And Then He Takes Them To Another Championship
> 
> Those People Are So Spoiled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well come on. Every year he wins it has to be the last time. He’s old af. And look at Brees and Aaron Rogers. Both lucky to just have one each.
> 
> Certainly this is toms last year right? No way he ever makes it back to another Super Bowl after this year right? Lol
Click to expand...

The Patriots front line have always done an excellent job protecting Tom Brady. So have the Refs who call roughing the passer just for touching him.


----------



## KissMy

Patriots roughing passer Mahomes multiple times & never got called, yet Refs make bullshit game changing call against Chiefs. See 1m46s in video


----------



## rightwinger

Angelo said:


> 11 NBA titles


Winning a title when there are only 12 teams in a league is not that difficult. Not much competition in the league back then

Now, there are 30 teams with the best players in the world


----------



## rightwinger

Angelo said:


> I think Gisele Bündchen may be a witch and she puts spells on the other teams players to make them lose.
> View attachment 241225
> View attachment 241226


I still say she is not that hot looking


----------



## Jarlaxle

Get new glasses.


----------



## SmokeALib

Zero points in first half too much for Chiefs to overcome.


----------



## Sunni Man

One thing about Brady and the Patriots is that they never ever give up. Even if there is only 1 second on the clock. The other team better stay on top of their game if they want to win.  ...


----------



## SmokeALib

Zero sacks on Brady. 
Brady alexsmithed the Chiefs to death with the dink and dunk/quick release game.


----------



## edward37

karpenter said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady getting his 6th win in 9 SB's if it happens this year, and seemingly not stopping, it's just unheard of.
> 
> I will say, the rules now have made it easier to extend a QB's life, Bradshaw won in a tougher league in terms of being a target with little rule protections.  Still, why can't this team do this for another 2-3 years?  It's near impossible in football to have such longevity, but I cannot ever count him out until he (and the team) is out.
> 
> 
> 
> It Wasn't That Long Ago
> 2 Back-To-Back Super Bowl Wins
> Was Called A 'Dynasty'
> (Dallas)
> 
> Aikman Told Them Even Winning One Is Difficult
> Let Alone Winning Two Consecutive
Click to expand...

Didn't Bradshaw with Pitt win 4 in a row  Or is my memory failing?


----------



## edward37

SmokeALib said:


> Zero sacks on Brady.
> Brady alexsmithed the Chiefs to death with the dink and dunk/quick release game.


if they keep gronk and eddleman and brady's protection they can win again


----------



## SmokeALib

Has Sutton been fired yet?


----------



## Baz Ares

Tom Brady the Super Bowl Nine times GOAT QB.






DANG?





btw: It's said. Tom drinks "half" his body weight in ounces of water daily.

Tom is about 225 lbs.
1 Gallon water weights 8.34 lbs.
! Gallon Water = 16 oz.
225 lb / 2=  113 lbs.
113 oz / 16 = *7.1 gals of water a day. or 58.640625 lbs of water a day. WOW!?
That a lot of peeing a day. Seems to be on other LOSER teams.*


----------



## SmokeALib

Chiefs needed a good start to have a legit chance at beating Brady. That being said...
Before the game even started...
The initial coin flip won by the Chiefs...
Chiefs defer.
Now, I know that is the usual modus operandi. 
BUT ..
Thinking outside the box here..
Why give Brady the ball - on purpose - at anytime in a championship game?
Watching the pats on a long drive to start the game while Mahomes and company sit on the sideline freezing to death didn't make sense to me.


----------



## edward37

SmokeALib said:


> Chiefs needed a good start to have a legit chance at beating Brady. That being said...
> Before the game even started...
> The initial coin flip won by the Chiefs...
> Chiefs defer.
> Now, I know that is the usual modus operandi.
> BUT ..
> Thinking outside the box here..
> Why give Brady the ball - on purpose - at anytime in a championship game?
> Watching the pats on a long drive to start the game while Mahomes and company sit on the sideline freezing to death didn't make sense to me.


Forget politics Stick to FB


----------



## Baz Ares

edward37 said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady getting his 6th win in 9 SB's if it happens this year, and seemingly not stopping, it's just unheard of.
> 
> I will say, the rules now have made it easier to extend a QB's life, Bradshaw won in a tougher league in terms of being a target with little rule protections.  Still, why can't this team do this for another 2-3 years?  It's near impossible in football to have such longevity, but I cannot ever count him out until he (and the team) is out.
> 
> 
> 
> It Wasn't That Long Ago
> 2 Back-To-Back Super Bowl Wins
> Was Called A 'Dynasty'
> (Dallas)
> 
> Aikman Told Them Even Winning One Is Difficult
> Let Alone Winning Two Consecutive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't Bradshaw with Pitt win 4 in a row  Or is my memory failing?
Click to expand...

Your memory IS failing.

but
"won four Super Bowl titles in a six-year period (1974, 1975, 1978, and 1979), becoming the first quarterback to win three and four Super Bowls"


----------



## edward37

Baz Ares said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady getting his 6th win in 9 SB's if it happens this year, and seemingly not stopping, it's just unheard of.
> 
> I will say, the rules now have made it easier to extend a QB's life, Bradshaw won in a tougher league in terms of being a target with little rule protections.  Still, why can't this team do this for another 2-3 years?  It's near impossible in football to have such longevity, but I cannot ever count him out until he (and the team) is out.
> 
> 
> 
> It Wasn't That Long Ago
> 2 Back-To-Back Super Bowl Wins
> Was Called A 'Dynasty'
> (Dallas)
> 
> Aikman Told Them Even Winning One Is Difficult
> Let Alone Winning Two Consecutive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't Bradshaw with Pitt win 4 in a row  Or is my memory failing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your memory IS failing.
> 
> but
> "won four Super Bowl titles in a six-year period (1974, 1975, 1978, and 1979), becoming the first quarterback to win three and four Super Bowls"
Click to expand...

OK it wasn't in a row    Still remembered the 4 wins
He played for 14 seasons with Pittsburgh, won four Super Bowl titles in a six-year period (*1974*, *1975*, *1978*, and *1979*), becoming the first quarterback to win three and four Super Bowls, and led the Steelers to eight AFC Central championships.


----------



## Baz Ares

edward37 said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady getting his 6th win in 9 SB's if it happens this year, and seemingly not stopping, it's just unheard of.
> 
> I will say, the rules now have made it easier to extend a QB's life, Bradshaw won in a tougher league in terms of being a target with little rule protections.  Still, why can't this team do this for another 2-3 years?  It's near impossible in football to have such longevity, but I cannot ever count him out until he (and the team) is out.
> 
> 
> 
> It Wasn't That Long Ago
> 2 Back-To-Back Super Bowl Wins
> Was Called A 'Dynasty'
> (Dallas)
> 
> Aikman Told Them Even Winning One Is Difficult
> Let Alone Winning Two Consecutive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't Bradshaw with Pitt win 4 in a row  Or is my memory failing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your memory IS failing.
> 
> but
> "won four Super Bowl titles in a six-year period (1974, 1975, 1978, and 1979), becoming the first quarterback to win three and four Super Bowls"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK it wasn't in a row    Still remembered the 4 wins
> He played for 14 seasons with Pittsburgh, won four Super Bowl titles in a six-year period (*1974*, *1975*, *1978*, and *1979*), becoming the first quarterback to win three and four Super Bowls, and led the Steelers to eight AFC Central championships.
Click to expand...

I feel Tom should get his 6th ring this Super Bowl. And try again next year. NE justs owns the Super Bowl Throne. 9 times there on one team is way more than 6. Just saying.


----------



## edward37

Baz Ares said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady getting his 6th win in 9 SB's if it happens this year, and seemingly not stopping, it's just unheard of.
> 
> I will say, the rules now have made it easier to extend a QB's life, Bradshaw won in a tougher league in terms of being a target with little rule protections.  Still, why can't this team do this for another 2-3 years?  It's near impossible in football to have such longevity, but I cannot ever count him out until he (and the team) is out.
> 
> 
> 
> It Wasn't That Long Ago
> 2 Back-To-Back Super Bowl Wins
> Was Called A 'Dynasty'
> (Dallas)
> 
> Aikman Told Them Even Winning One Is Difficult
> Let Alone Winning Two Consecutive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't Bradshaw with Pitt win 4 in a row  Or is my memory failing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your memory IS failing.
> 
> but
> "won four Super Bowl titles in a six-year period (1974, 1975, 1978, and 1979), becoming the first quarterback to win three and four Super Bowls"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK it wasn't in a row    Still remembered the 4 wins
> He played for 14 seasons with Pittsburgh, won four Super Bowl titles in a six-year period (*1974*, *1975*, *1978*, and *1979*), becoming the first quarterback to win three and four Super Bowls, and led the Steelers to eight AFC Central championships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel Tom should get his 6th ring this Super Bowl. And try again next year. NE justs owns the Super Bowl Throne. 9 time their is way more than 6. Just saying.
Click to expand...

Just made NE favorite  2 points


----------



## Baz Ares

edward37 said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> It Wasn't That Long Ago
> 2 Back-To-Back Super Bowl Wins
> Was Called A 'Dynasty'
> (Dallas)
> 
> Aikman Told Them Even Winning One Is Difficult
> Let Alone Winning Two Consecutive
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Bradshaw with Pitt win 4 in a row  Or is my memory failing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your memory IS failing.
> 
> but
> "won four Super Bowl titles in a six-year period (1974, 1975, 1978, and 1979), becoming the first quarterback to win three and four Super Bowls"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK it wasn't in a row    Still remembered the 4 wins
> He played for 14 seasons with Pittsburgh, won four Super Bowl titles in a six-year period (*1974*, *1975*, *1978*, and *1979*), becoming the first quarterback to win three and four Super Bowls, and led the Steelers to eight AFC Central championships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel Tom should get his 6th ring this Super Bowl. And try again next year. NE justs owns the Super Bowl Throne. 9 time their is way more than 6. Just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just made NE favorite  2 points
Click to expand...


Tom Would really put other QB in their places if he gets to the Super Bowl in 2019. Let's him make a real statement on who's the GOAT! Along with his NE coach and Owner.

Dallas was never America's Team. NE has always been this.
Nothang like Coach Jerry Jones firing Jimmy to make me feel good.
And the spews from that LOSER QB Tony Bozo Romo on Tee Vee, just makes
football look and sound bad.


----------



## edward37

Baz Ares said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Bradshaw with Pitt win 4 in a row  Or is my memory failing?
> 
> 
> 
> Your memory IS failing.
> 
> but
> "won four Super Bowl titles in a six-year period (1974, 1975, 1978, and 1979), becoming the first quarterback to win three and four Super Bowls"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK it wasn't in a row    Still remembered the 4 wins
> He played for 14 seasons with Pittsburgh, won four Super Bowl titles in a six-year period (*1974*, *1975*, *1978*, and *1979*), becoming the first quarterback to win three and four Super Bowls, and led the Steelers to eight AFC Central championships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel Tom should get his 6th ring this Super Bowl. And try again next year. NE justs owns the Super Bowl Throne. 9 time their is way more than 6. Just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just made NE favorite  2 points
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tom Would really put other QB in their places if he gets to the Super Bowl in 2019. Let's him make a real statement on who's the GOAT! Along with his NE coach and Owner.
> 
> Dallas was never America team. NE has always been this.
Click to expand...

Both are owned by republicans F both teams


----------



## Baz Ares

edward37 said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your memory IS failing.
> 
> but
> "won four Super Bowl titles in a six-year period (1974, 1975, 1978, and 1979), becoming the first quarterback to win three and four Super Bowls"
> 
> 
> 
> OK it wasn't in a row    Still remembered the 4 wins
> He played for 14 seasons with Pittsburgh, won four Super Bowl titles in a six-year period (*1974*, *1975*, *1978*, and *1979*), becoming the first quarterback to win three and four Super Bowls, and led the Steelers to eight AFC Central championships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel Tom should get his 6th ring this Super Bowl. And try again next year. NE justs owns the Super Bowl Throne. 9 time their is way more than 6. Just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just made NE favorite  2 points
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tom Would really put other QB in their places if he gets to the Super Bowl in 2019. Let's him make a real statement on who's the GOAT! Along with his NE coach and Owner.
> 
> Dallas was never America team. NE has always been this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both are owned by republicans F both teams
Click to expand...


Hmm? This was funny.

Tom Brady Skips Patriots’ White House Visit Along With Numerous Teammates

I'm sure the wife cleared Tom's head of stupid.
And Dallas has gone when was it again?


----------



## evenflow1969

Grampa Murked U said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> And to make this game even better, a shitload of more snow expected.
> Kickoff temp - 0 -10 degrees.
> Yeah, baby!
> 
> 
> 
> Should be a fun game. Another round of snow Friday and Saturday then sub zero windchills.
> Would love to go but I am always miserable at games that are that cold.
> So will either go out with friends to Power & Light or just stay in. Haven't decided yet. Power & Light will be packed no doubt.
> 
> The Cordish Companies - Eat + Drink city power and light restaurants&matchtype=b&network=g&devicemodel=&loc_interest_ms=1020414&gclid=Cj0KCQiApvbhBRDXARIsALnNoK2gq8H7bx63M1v7opAK9Qa-qwfzoG203LNx1qLa7Qm-uK-MYlkEgGwaAu5jEALw_wcB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wife won't go to P&L lol. We're old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of KC you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool, not too far away.
> 
> I've decided to stay in for the game. Near blizzard winds and the temps made my decision for me. Gonna have my family here and cook a 4lb meatloaf along with tons of ballgame snacks and beer.
> 
> Go Chiefs!
Click to expand...

I am not unhappy with the weather. I bought an ice shanty this year and have had no use for it yet. Hopefully it will stay cold enough for me to use it. As far as the super bowl goes Iam sick of watching New England. That being said it is the only real football left so I will watch. Then I stop watching sports for a month till march madness. Only 52 days till the walleye run and my boat is back on water. At that point sports come to me on the radio until football starts back in late august.


----------



## Baz Ares

evenflow1969 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should be a fun game. Another round of snow Friday and Saturday then sub zero windchills.
> Would love to go but I am always miserable at games that are that cold.
> So will either go out with friends to Power & Light or just stay in. Haven't decided yet. Power & Light will be packed no doubt.
> 
> The Cordish Companies - Eat + Drink city power and light restaurants&matchtype=b&network=g&devicemodel=&loc_interest_ms=1020414&gclid=Cj0KCQiApvbhBRDXARIsALnNoK2gq8H7bx63M1v7opAK9Qa-qwfzoG203LNx1qLa7Qm-uK-MYlkEgGwaAu5jEALw_wcB
> 
> 
> 
> Wife won't go to P&L lol. We're old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of KC you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool, not too far away.
> 
> I've decided to stay in for the game. Near blizzard winds and the temps made my decision for me. Gonna have my family here and cook a 4lb meatloaf along with tons of ballgame snacks and beer.
> 
> Go Chiefs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not unhappy with the weather. I bought an ice shanty this year and have had no use for it yet. Hopefully it will stay cold enough for me to use it. As far as the super bowl goes Iam sick of watching New England. That being said it is the only real football left so I will watch. Then I stop watching sports for a month till march madness. Only 52 days till the walleye run and my boat is back on water. At that point sports come to me on the radio until football starts back in late august.
Click to expand...

How Anti America. New England is just doing it better than the other LOSER teams going 9 times and winning

And note the 4 letter word "MOST"





Tom Brady and NE are the GOAT winners. They earned it, it was not stolen or with Russian help.


----------



## edward37

Baz Ares said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK it wasn't in a row    Still remembered the 4 wins
> He played for 14 seasons with Pittsburgh, won four Super Bowl titles in a six-year period (*1974*, *1975*, *1978*, and *1979*), becoming the first quarterback to win three and four Super Bowls, and led the Steelers to eight AFC Central championships.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel Tom should get his 6th ring this Super Bowl. And try again next year. NE justs owns the Super Bowl Throne. 9 time their is way more than 6. Just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just made NE favorite  2 points
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tom Would really put other QB in their places if he gets to the Super Bowl in 2019. Let's him make a real statement on who's the GOAT! Along with his NE coach and Owner.
> 
> Dallas was never America team. NE has always been this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both are owned by republicans F both teams
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm? This was funny.
> 
> Tom Brady Skips Patriots’ White House Visit Along With Numerous Teammates
> 
> I'm sure the wife cleared Tom's head of stupid.
> And Dallas has gone when was it again?
Click to expand...

Think it was Trump also that cleared Brady's head....  IMHO Trump is the republicans worst nightmare


----------



## evenflow1969

Baz Ares said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wife won't go to P&L lol. We're old.
> 
> 
> 
> What part of KC you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool, not too far away.
> 
> I've decided to stay in for the game. Near blizzard winds and the temps made my decision for me. Gonna have my family here and cook a 4lb meatloaf along with tons of ballgame snacks and beer.
> 
> Go Chiefs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not unhappy with the weather. I bought an ice shanty this year and have had no use for it yet. Hopefully it will stay cold enough for me to use it. As far as the super bowl goes Iam sick of watching New England. That being said it is the only real football left so I will watch. Then I stop watching sports for a month till march madness. Only 52 days till the walleye run and my boat is back on water. At that point sports come to me on the radio until football starts back in late august.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How Anti America. New England is just doing it better than the other LOSER teams going 9 times and winning
> 
> And note the 4 letter word "MOST"
> 
> View attachment 241288
> 
> Tom Brady and NE are the GOAT winners.
Click to expand...

I do not think it is anti american to want to see some compitition. I am tired of Alabama CLemson also. Get some fucking parity going, other wise it will become pretty boring. There will become a time when these sports pay a price for such dominance by select teams and viewership will suffer.


----------



## edward37

evenflow1969 said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of KC you in?
> 
> 
> 
> Holden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool, not too far away.
> 
> I've decided to stay in for the game. Near blizzard winds and the temps made my decision for me. Gonna have my family here and cook a 4lb meatloaf along with tons of ballgame snacks and beer.
> 
> Go Chiefs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not unhappy with the weather. I bought an ice shanty this year and have had no use for it yet. Hopefully it will stay cold enough for me to use it. As far as the super bowl goes Iam sick of watching New England. That being said it is the only real football left so I will watch. Then I stop watching sports for a month till march madness. Only 52 days till the walleye run and my boat is back on water. At that point sports come to me on the radio until football starts back in late august.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How Anti America. New England is just doing it better than the other LOSER teams going 9 times and winning
> 
> And note the 4 letter word "MOST"
> 
> View attachment 241288
> 
> Tom Brady and NE are the GOAT winners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not think it is anti american to want to see some compitition. I am tired of Alabama CLemson also. Get some fucking parity going, other wise it will become pretty boring. There will become a time when these sports pay a price for such dominance by select teams and viewership will suffer.
Click to expand...

Think in college the best teams recruit the best players  Other teams have a chance to scout and get good players too  How can you get parity in college ball ?


----------



## Baz Ares

evenflow1969 said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of KC you in?
> 
> 
> 
> Holden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool, not too far away.
> 
> I've decided to stay in for the game. Near blizzard winds and the temps made my decision for me. Gonna have my family here and cook a 4lb meatloaf along with tons of ballgame snacks and beer.
> 
> Go Chiefs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not unhappy with the weather. I bought an ice shanty this year and have had no use for it yet. Hopefully it will stay cold enough for me to use it. As far as the super bowl goes Iam sick of watching New England. That being said it is the only real football left so I will watch. Then I stop watching sports for a month till march madness. Only 52 days till the walleye run and my boat is back on water. At that point sports come to me on the radio until football starts back in late august.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How Anti America. New England is just doing it better than the other LOSER teams going 9 times and winning
> 
> And note the 4 letter word "MOST"
> 
> View attachment 241288
> 
> Tom Brady and NE are the GOAT winners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not think it is anti american to want to see some compitition. I am tired of Alabama CLemson also. Get some fucking parity going, other wise it will become pretty boring. There will become a time when these sports pay a price for such dominance by select teams and viewership will suffer.
Click to expand...

I don't see the NFL stacking the games for a few teams to win all the time. It makes no business sense.
But I do see College football is stacked to keep some teams in line. College football is a fraud. They need to pay the players. And Tebow was a great FLOP!

13 Biggest Heisman Trophy Busts of All Time


----------



## Baz Ares

edward37 said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holden.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, not too far away.
> 
> I've decided to stay in for the game. Near blizzard winds and the temps made my decision for me. Gonna have my family here and cook a 4lb meatloaf along with tons of ballgame snacks and beer.
> 
> Go Chiefs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not unhappy with the weather. I bought an ice shanty this year and have had no use for it yet. Hopefully it will stay cold enough for me to use it. As far as the super bowl goes Iam sick of watching New England. That being said it is the only real football left so I will watch. Then I stop watching sports for a month till march madness. Only 52 days till the walleye run and my boat is back on water. At that point sports come to me on the radio until football starts back in late august.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How Anti America. New England is just doing it better than the other LOSER teams going 9 times and winning
> 
> And note the 4 letter word "MOST"
> 
> View attachment 241288
> 
> Tom Brady and NE are the GOAT winners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not think it is anti american to want to see some compitition. I am tired of Alabama CLemson also. Get some fucking parity going, other wise it will become pretty boring. There will become a time when these sports pay a price for such dominance by select teams and viewership will suffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think in college the best teams recruit the best players  Other teams have a chance to scout and get good players too  How can you get parity in college ball ?
Click to expand...


They run under the table scams to get players.


----------



## edward37

Baz Ares said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, not too far away.
> 
> I've decided to stay in for the game. Near blizzard winds and the temps made my decision for me. Gonna have my family here and cook a 4lb meatloaf along with tons of ballgame snacks and beer.
> 
> Go Chiefs!
> 
> 
> 
> I am not unhappy with the weather. I bought an ice shanty this year and have had no use for it yet. Hopefully it will stay cold enough for me to use it. As far as the super bowl goes Iam sick of watching New England. That being said it is the only real football left so I will watch. Then I stop watching sports for a month till march madness. Only 52 days till the walleye run and my boat is back on water. At that point sports come to me on the radio until football starts back in late august.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How Anti America. New England is just doing it better than the other LOSER teams going 9 times and winning
> 
> And note the 4 letter word "MOST"
> 
> View attachment 241288
> 
> Tom Brady and NE are the GOAT winners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not think it is anti american to want to see some compitition. I am tired of Alabama CLemson also. Get some fucking parity going, other wise it will become pretty boring. There will become a time when these sports pay a price for such dominance by select teams and viewership will suffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think in college the best teams recruit the best players  Other teams have a chance to scout and get good players too  How can you get parity in college ball ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They run under the table scams to get players.
Click to expand...

OK there are payoffs  BUT there are 1000's of high schools to get the best players from Ala and clemson can't get them all


----------



## evenflow1969

Baz Ares said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holden.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, not too far away.
> 
> I've decided to stay in for the game. Near blizzard winds and the temps made my decision for me. Gonna have my family here and cook a 4lb meatloaf along with tons of ballgame snacks and beer.
> 
> Go Chiefs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not unhappy with the weather. I bought an ice shanty this year and have had no use for it yet. Hopefully it will stay cold enough for me to use it. As far as the super bowl goes Iam sick of watching New England. That being said it is the only real football left so I will watch. Then I stop watching sports for a month till march madness. Only 52 days till the walleye run and my boat is back on water. At that point sports come to me on the radio until football starts back in late august.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How Anti America. New England is just doing it better than the other LOSER teams going 9 times and winning
> 
> And note the 4 letter word "MOST"
> 
> View attachment 241288
> 
> Tom Brady and NE are the GOAT winners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not think it is anti american to want to see some compitition. I am tired of Alabama CLemson also. Get some fucking parity going, other wise it will become pretty boring. There will become a time when these sports pay a price for such dominance by select teams and viewership will suffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see the NFL stacking the games for a few teams to win all the time. It makes no business sense.
> But I do see College football is stacked to keep some teams in line. College football is a fraud. They need to pay the players. And Tebow was a great FLOP!
Click to expand...

I am not saying NFL is rigged but there has to be some flaw in the power structure to have this type of dominance. What does it say about the rest of the teams? Is it a a ref bias? Is it that the other teams are just this poorly ran? What ever it is it will hurt the leage at some point.


----------



## sealybobo

edward37 said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holden.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, not too far away.
> 
> I've decided to stay in for the game. Near blizzard winds and the temps made my decision for me. Gonna have my family here and cook a 4lb meatloaf along with tons of ballgame snacks and beer.
> 
> Go Chiefs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not unhappy with the weather. I bought an ice shanty this year and have had no use for it yet. Hopefully it will stay cold enough for me to use it. As far as the super bowl goes Iam sick of watching New England. That being said it is the only real football left so I will watch. Then I stop watching sports for a month till march madness. Only 52 days till the walleye run and my boat is back on water. At that point sports come to me on the radio until football starts back in late august.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How Anti America. New England is just doing it better than the other LOSER teams going 9 times and winning
> 
> And note the 4 letter word "MOST"
> 
> View attachment 241288
> 
> Tom Brady and NE are the GOAT winners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not think it is anti american to want to see some compitition. I am tired of Alabama CLemson also. Get some fucking parity going, other wise it will become pretty boring. There will become a time when these sports pay a price for such dominance by select teams and viewership will suffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think in college the best teams recruit the best players  Other teams have a chance to scout and get good players too  How can you get parity in college ball ?
Click to expand...

Jim Harbaugh just beat Nick Saban on signing day for top safety Dax Hill, and that’s a big deal

How the hell does Ohio State do it?


----------



## evenflow1969

sealybobo said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, not too far away.
> 
> I've decided to stay in for the game. Near blizzard winds and the temps made my decision for me. Gonna have my family here and cook a 4lb meatloaf along with tons of ballgame snacks and beer.
> 
> Go Chiefs!
> 
> 
> 
> I am not unhappy with the weather. I bought an ice shanty this year and have had no use for it yet. Hopefully it will stay cold enough for me to use it. As far as the super bowl goes Iam sick of watching New England. That being said it is the only real football left so I will watch. Then I stop watching sports for a month till march madness. Only 52 days till the walleye run and my boat is back on water. At that point sports come to me on the radio until football starts back in late august.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How Anti America. New England is just doing it better than the other LOSER teams going 9 times and winning
> 
> And note the 4 letter word "MOST"
> 
> View attachment 241288
> 
> Tom Brady and NE are the GOAT winners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not think it is anti american to want to see some compitition. I am tired of Alabama CLemson also. Get some fucking parity going, other wise it will become pretty boring. There will become a time when these sports pay a price for such dominance by select teams and viewership will suffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think in college the best teams recruit the best players  Other teams have a chance to scout and get good players too  How can you get parity in college ball ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jim Harbaugh just beat Nick Saban on signing day for top safety Dax Hill, and that’s a big deal
> 
> How the hell does Ohio State do it?
Click to expand...

They have done well but not Alabama Clemson well. We have been lucky to get one national championship per coach and have been left out the dance more than any other one loss team. I seem to remember some shalackings we took in some of those bowls also. Alabama Clemson have taken things to a new level of doninance. They are not justing getting there but also putting it to their compitition when they get there.


----------



## evenflow1969

sealybobo said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, not too far away.
> 
> I've decided to stay in for the game. Near blizzard winds and the temps made my decision for me. Gonna have my family here and cook a 4lb meatloaf along with tons of ballgame snacks and beer.
> 
> Go Chiefs!
> 
> 
> 
> I am not unhappy with the weather. I bought an ice shanty this year and have had no use for it yet. Hopefully it will stay cold enough for me to use it. As far as the super bowl goes Iam sick of watching New England. That being said it is the only real football left so I will watch. Then I stop watching sports for a month till march madness. Only 52 days till the walleye run and my boat is back on water. At that point sports come to me on the radio until football starts back in late august.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How Anti America. New England is just doing it better than the other LOSER teams going 9 times and winning
> 
> And note the 4 letter word "MOST"
> 
> View attachment 241288
> 
> Tom Brady and NE are the GOAT winners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not think it is anti american to want to see some compitition. I am tired of Alabama CLemson also. Get some fucking parity going, other wise it will become pretty boring. There will become a time when these sports pay a price for such dominance by select teams and viewership will suffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think in college the best teams recruit the best players  Other teams have a chance to scout and get good players too  How can you get parity in college ball ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jim Harbaugh just beat Nick Saban on signing day for top safety Dax Hill, and that’s a big deal
> 
> How the hell does Ohio State do it?
Click to expand...

Is Harbaugh relevent until he beats OSU?


----------



## Baz Ares

edward37 said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not unhappy with the weather. I bought an ice shanty this year and have had no use for it yet. Hopefully it will stay cold enough for me to use it. As far as the super bowl goes Iam sick of watching New England. That being said it is the only real football left so I will watch. Then I stop watching sports for a month till march madness. Only 52 days till the walleye run and my boat is back on water. At that point sports come to me on the radio until football starts back in late august.
> 
> 
> 
> How Anti America. New England is just doing it better than the other LOSER teams going 9 times and winning
> 
> And note the 4 letter word "MOST"
> 
> View attachment 241288
> 
> Tom Brady and NE are the GOAT winners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not think it is anti american to want to see some compitition. I am tired of Alabama CLemson also. Get some fucking parity going, other wise it will become pretty boring. There will become a time when these sports pay a price for such dominance by select teams and viewership will suffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think in college the best teams recruit the best players  Other teams have a chance to scout and get good players too  How can you get parity in college ball ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They run under the table scams to get players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK there are payoffs  BUT there are 1000's of high schools to get the best players from Ala and clemson can't get them all
Click to expand...

It's well known what college pays the most under the table. Why would the better players go elsewhere?


----------



## evenflow1969

SmokeALib said:


> And to make this game even better, a shitload of more snow expected.
> Kickoff temp - 0 -10 degrees.
> Yeah, baby!


Congrats on your Chiefs!


----------



## edward37

evenflow1969 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not unhappy with the weather. I bought an ice shanty this year and have had no use for it yet. Hopefully it will stay cold enough for me to use it. As far as the super bowl goes Iam sick of watching New England. That being said it is the only real football left so I will watch. Then I stop watching sports for a month till march madness. Only 52 days till the walleye run and my boat is back on water. At that point sports come to me on the radio until football starts back in late august.
> 
> 
> 
> How Anti America. New England is just doing it better than the other LOSER teams going 9 times and winning
> 
> And note the 4 letter word "MOST"
> 
> View attachment 241288
> 
> Tom Brady and NE are the GOAT winners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not think it is anti american to want to see some compitition. I am tired of Alabama CLemson also. Get some fucking parity going, other wise it will become pretty boring. There will become a time when these sports pay a price for such dominance by select teams and viewership will suffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think in college the best teams recruit the best players  Other teams have a chance to scout and get good players too  How can you get parity in college ball ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jim Harbaugh just beat Nick Saban on signing day for top safety Dax Hill, and that’s a big deal
> 
> How the hell does Ohio State do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have done well but not Alabama Clemson well. We have been lucky to get one national championship per coach and have been left out the dance more than any other one loss team. I seem to remember some shalackings we took in some of those bowls also. Alabama Clemson have taken things to a new level of doninance. They are not justing getting there but also putting it to their compitition when they get there.
Click to expand...

could it be superior coaching?


----------



## Baz Ares

evenflow1969 said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, not too far away.
> 
> I've decided to stay in for the game. Near blizzard winds and the temps made my decision for me. Gonna have my family here and cook a 4lb meatloaf along with tons of ballgame snacks and beer.
> 
> Go Chiefs!
> 
> 
> 
> I am not unhappy with the weather. I bought an ice shanty this year and have had no use for it yet. Hopefully it will stay cold enough for me to use it. As far as the super bowl goes Iam sick of watching New England. That being said it is the only real football left so I will watch. Then I stop watching sports for a month till march madness. Only 52 days till the walleye run and my boat is back on water. At that point sports come to me on the radio until football starts back in late august.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How Anti America. New England is just doing it better than the other LOSER teams going 9 times and winning
> 
> And note the 4 letter word "MOST"
> 
> View attachment 241288
> 
> Tom Brady and NE are the GOAT winners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not think it is anti american to want to see some compitition. I am tired of Alabama CLemson also. Get some fucking parity going, other wise it will become pretty boring. There will become a time when these sports pay a price for such dominance by select teams and viewership will suffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see the NFL stacking the games for a few teams to win all the time. It makes no business sense.
> But I do see College football is stacked to keep some teams in line. College football is a fraud. They need to pay the players. And Tebow was a great FLOP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not saying NFL is rigged but there has to be some flaw in the power structure to have this type of dominance. What does it say about the rest of the teams? Is it a a ref bias? Is it that the other teams are just this poorly ran? What ever it is it will hurt the leage at some point.
Click to expand...

NE does not get its best players from the draft. They find them as rejects by other teams etc..


----------



## edward37

Baz Ares said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> How Anti America. New England is just doing it better than the other LOSER teams going 9 times and winning
> 
> And note the 4 letter word "MOST"
> 
> View attachment 241288
> 
> Tom Brady and NE are the GOAT winners.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think it is anti american to want to see some compitition. I am tired of Alabama CLemson also. Get some fucking parity going, other wise it will become pretty boring. There will become a time when these sports pay a price for such dominance by select teams and viewership will suffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think in college the best teams recruit the best players  Other teams have a chance to scout and get good players too  How can you get parity in college ball ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They run under the table scams to get players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK there are payoffs  BUT there are 1000's of high schools to get the best players from Ala and clemson can't get them all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's well known what college pays the most under the table. Why would the better players go elsewhere?
Click to expand...

My point was how many of the better players can clemson and Ala get ?  There are 100's of others too


----------



## evenflow1969

Baz Ares said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> How Anti America. New England is just doing it better than the other LOSER teams going 9 times and winning
> 
> And note the 4 letter word "MOST"
> 
> View attachment 241288
> 
> Tom Brady and NE are the GOAT winners.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think it is anti american to want to see some compitition. I am tired of Alabama CLemson also. Get some fucking parity going, other wise it will become pretty boring. There will become a time when these sports pay a price for such dominance by select teams and viewership will suffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think in college the best teams recruit the best players  Other teams have a chance to scout and get good players too  How can you get parity in college ball ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They run under the table scams to get players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK there are payoffs  BUT there are 1000's of high schools to get the best players from Ala and clemson can't get them all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's well known what college pays the most under the table. Why would the better players go elsewhere?
Click to expand...

We have not been seeing any big name players running around in Hummers around Columbus since Meyer came to town and he had a really good winning percentage. We use to see that shit all the time, big players in expensive cars but not in since Clarrett has it been talked about. There was talk about  Troy Smith in dealership cars though but not since Meyer came to town have I even heard rumor.


----------



## SmokeALib

evenflow1969 said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> And to make this game even better, a shitload of more snow expected.
> Kickoff temp - 0 -10 degrees.
> Yeah, baby!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your Chiefs!
Click to expand...

We lost. It's been 50 years. We're no better than the 29 other teams that didn't get to the Superbowl.


----------



## Baz Ares

SmokeALib said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> And to make this game even better, a shitload of more snow expected.
> Kickoff temp - 0 -10 degrees.
> Yeah, baby!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your Chiefs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We lost. It's been 50 years. We're no better than the 29 other teams that didn't get to the Superbowl.
Click to expand...


Do you mean the LOSERS?


30 NFL teams are


----------



## evenflow1969

edward37 said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> How Anti America. New England is just doing it better than the other LOSER teams going 9 times and winning
> 
> And note the 4 letter word "MOST"
> 
> View attachment 241288
> 
> Tom Brady and NE are the GOAT winners.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think it is anti american to want to see some compitition. I am tired of Alabama CLemson also. Get some fucking parity going, other wise it will become pretty boring. There will become a time when these sports pay a price for such dominance by select teams and viewership will suffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think in college the best teams recruit the best players  Other teams have a chance to scout and get good players too  How can you get parity in college ball ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jim Harbaugh just beat Nick Saban on signing day for top safety Dax Hill, and that’s a big deal
> 
> How the hell does Ohio State do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have done well but not Alabama Clemson well. We have been lucky to get one national championship per coach and have been left out the dance more than any other one loss team. I seem to remember some shalackings we took in some of those bowls also. Alabama Clemson have taken things to a new level of doninance. They are not justing getting there but also putting it to their compitition when they get there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> could it be superior coaching?
Click to expand...

That is certainly part of it but not all. I think part of it is the microwave mentality of giving a coach three years to turn around some realy bad franchises keeps alot of team perpetually bad is another part of it. Some problems can not be solved in three years. This still does not explain that only Pitsburge has had a chance of stopping the Pats from the super bowl for a long time and not frequent enough. I do think the pats get some extra calls but not liekyl on purpose there becomes a point when such long term success creates biases in people with out it being intentional at all. Just as Maddox in the nineties got calls no one else got because he was so acurate that saying strike became a habit. There is still some other unknown factors needed to explain this success.


----------



## evenflow1969

SmokeALib said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> And to make this game even better, a shitload of more snow expected.
> Kickoff temp - 0 -10 degrees.
> Yeah, baby!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your Chiefs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We lost. It's been 50 years. We're no better than the 29 other teams that didn't get to the Superbowl.
Click to expand...

Still a great season and likey to be good again next year.


----------



## SmokeALib

Baz Ares said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not unhappy with the weather. I bought an ice shanty this year and have had no use for it yet. Hopefully it will stay cold enough for me to use it. As far as the super bowl goes Iam sick of watching New England. That being said it is the only real football left so I will watch. Then I stop watching sports for a month till march madness. Only 52 days till the walleye run and my boat is back on water. At that point sports come to me on the radio until football starts back in late august.
> 
> 
> 
> How Anti America. New England is just doing it better than the other LOSER teams going 9 times and winning
> 
> And note the 4 letter word "MOST"
> 
> View attachment 241288
> 
> Tom Brady and NE are the GOAT winners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not think it is anti american to want to see some compitition. I am tired of Alabama CLemson also. Get some fucking parity going, other wise it will become pretty boring. There will become a time when these sports pay a price for such dominance by select teams and viewership will suffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see the NFL stacking the games for a few teams to win all the time. It makes no business sense.
> But I do see College football is stacked to keep some teams in line. College football is a fraud. They need to pay the players. And Tebow was a great FLOP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not saying NFL is rigged but there has to be some flaw in the power structure to have this type of dominance. What does it say about the rest of the teams? Is it a a ref bias? Is it that the other teams are just this poorly ran? What ever it is it will hurt the leage at some point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NE does not get its best players from the draft. They find them as rejects by other teams etc..
Click to expand...

Don't tell that to Patrick Mahomes.


----------



## Baz Ares

SmokeALib said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> How Anti America. New England is just doing it better than the other LOSER teams going 9 times and winning
> 
> And note the 4 letter word "MOST"
> 
> View attachment 241288
> 
> Tom Brady and NE are the GOAT winners.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think it is anti american to want to see some compitition. I am tired of Alabama CLemson also. Get some fucking parity going, other wise it will become pretty boring. There will become a time when these sports pay a price for such dominance by select teams and viewership will suffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see the NFL stacking the games for a few teams to win all the time. It makes no business sense.
> But I do see College football is stacked to keep some teams in line. College football is a fraud. They need to pay the players. And Tebow was a great FLOP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not saying NFL is rigged but there has to be some flaw in the power structure to have this type of dominance. What does it say about the rest of the teams? Is it a a ref bias? Is it that the other teams are just this poorly ran? What ever it is it will hurt the leage at some point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NE does not get its best players from the draft. They find them as rejects by other teams etc..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't tell that to Patrick Mahomes.
Click to expand...


Patrick Mahomes will not make it this far again for a long time, if even that. Patrick a one time show. Like all the other hot QB's that faded below him.


----------



## SmokeALib

Baz Ares said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think it is anti american to want to see some compitition. I am tired of Alabama CLemson also. Get some fucking parity going, other wise it will become pretty boring. There will become a time when these sports pay a price for such dominance by select teams and viewership will suffer.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see the NFL stacking the games for a few teams to win all the time. It makes no business sense.
> But I do see College football is stacked to keep some teams in line. College football is a fraud. They need to pay the players. And Tebow was a great FLOP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not saying NFL is rigged but there has to be some flaw in the power structure to have this type of dominance. What does it say about the rest of the teams? Is it a a ref bias? Is it that the other teams are just this poorly ran? What ever it is it will hurt the leage at some point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NE does not get its best players from the draft. They find them as rejects by other teams etc..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't tell that to Patrick Mahomes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Patrick Mahomes will not make it this far again for a long time, if even that. Patrick a one time show. Like all the other hot QB's that faded below him.
Click to expand...

Why would you make such an assinine statement? The guy is the NFL MVP.


----------



## rightwinger

SmokeALib said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see the NFL stacking the games for a few teams to win all the time. It makes no business sense.
> But I do see College football is stacked to keep some teams in line. College football is a fraud. They need to pay the players. And Tebow was a great FLOP!
> 
> 
> 
> I am not saying NFL is rigged but there has to be some flaw in the power structure to have this type of dominance. What does it say about the rest of the teams? Is it a a ref bias? Is it that the other teams are just this poorly ran? What ever it is it will hurt the leage at some point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NE does not get its best players from the draft. They find them as rejects by other teams etc..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't tell that to Patrick Mahomes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Patrick Mahomes will not make it this far again for a long time, if even that. Patrick a one time show. Like all the other hot QB's that faded below him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you make such an assinine statement? The guy is the NFL MVP.
Click to expand...



Can’t blame Mahomes for yesterday. KC intercepted that pass off of Edelman’s hands and the game should have been over. A stupid lineman lining up over the line of scrimmage cost KC the game


----------



## Baz Ares

evenflow1969 said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> And to make this game even better, a shitload of more snow expected.
> Kickoff temp - 0 -10 degrees.
> Yeah, baby!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your Chiefs!
Click to expand...


Yep see them Chiefs win again...


And ASSHOLE Tony Romo spews just made the win, less enjoyable.


----------



## toobfreak

rightwinger said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not saying NFL is rigged but there has to be some flaw in the power structure to have this type of dominance. What does it say about the rest of the teams? Is it a a ref bias? Is it that the other teams are just this poorly ran? What ever it is it will hurt the leage at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> NE does not get its best players from the draft. They find them as rejects by other teams etc..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't tell that to Patrick Mahomes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Patrick Mahomes will not make it this far again for a long time, if even that. Patrick a one time show. Like all the other hot QB's that faded below him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you make such an assinine statement? The guy is the NFL MVP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t blame Mahomes for yesterday. KC intercepted that pass off of Edelman’s hands and the game should have been over. A stupid lineman lining up over the line of scrimmage cost KC the game
Click to expand...



At least it was a legitimate mistake.  The guy was WAY over.  Not like that insane PI no call that gave the NFC championship to LA.


----------



## Baz Ares

And just if others have forgotten...


----------



## Baz Ares

rightwinger said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not saying NFL is rigged but there has to be some flaw in the power structure to have this type of dominance. What does it say about the rest of the teams? Is it a a ref bias? Is it that the other teams are just this poorly ran? What ever it is it will hurt the leage at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> NE does not get its best players from the draft. They find them as rejects by other teams etc..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't tell that to Patrick Mahomes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Patrick Mahomes will not make it this far again for a long time, if even that. Patrick a one time show. Like all the other hot QB's that faded below him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you make such an assinine statement? The guy is the NFL MVP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t blame Mahomes for yesterday. KC intercepted that pass off of Edelman’s hands and the game should have been over. A stupid lineman lining up over the line of scrimmage cost KC the game
Click to expand...


It was that and more. Running was good.


----------



## Baz Ares

SmokeALib said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see the NFL stacking the games for a few teams to win all the time. It makes no business sense.
> But I do see College football is stacked to keep some teams in line. College football is a fraud. They need to pay the players. And Tebow was a great FLOP!
> 
> 
> 
> I am not saying NFL is rigged but there has to be some flaw in the power structure to have this type of dominance. What does it say about the rest of the teams? Is it a a ref bias? Is it that the other teams are just this poorly ran? What ever it is it will hurt the leage at some point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NE does not get its best players from the draft. They find them as rejects by other teams etc..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't tell that to Patrick Mahomes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Patrick Mahomes will not make it this far again for a long time, if even that. Patrick a one time show. Like all the other hot QB's that faded below him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you make such an assinine statement? The guy is the NFL MVP.
Click to expand...


Pat's a QB clown. He will get paid. But thats about it. He was 10th pick. See where the better QB's where found.


*15 Super Bowl-winning quarterbacks who weren’t first-round draft picks*
https://www.foxsports.com/nfl/galle...dy-joe-montana-kurt-warner-brett-favre-042817

GO TOM Brady...the GOAT x's 9

I sure hope  KC signs him to a 200 million plus deal. They will need to find cheaper players to field a team in 2019.


----------



## rightwinger

toobfreak said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> NE does not get its best players from the draft. They find them as rejects by other teams etc..
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell that to Patrick Mahomes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Patrick Mahomes will not make it this far again for a long time, if even that. Patrick a one time show. Like all the other hot QB's that faded below him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you make such an assinine statement? The guy is the NFL MVP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t blame Mahomes for yesterday. KC intercepted that pass off of Edelman’s hands and the game should have been over. A stupid lineman lining up over the line of scrimmage cost KC the game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At least it was a legitimate mistake.  The guy was WAY over.  Not like that insane PI no call that gave the NFC championship to LA.
Click to expand...

Plain stupidity
Not like the guy jumped on a hard count

Pop Warner football mistake...not NFL


----------



## Baz Ares

rightwinger said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell that to Patrick Mahomes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick Mahomes will not make it this far again for a long time, if even that. Patrick a one time show. Like all the other hot QB's that faded below him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you make such an assinine statement? The guy is the NFL MVP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t blame Mahomes for yesterday. KC intercepted that pass off of Edelman’s hands and the game should have been over. A stupid lineman lining up over the line of scrimmage cost KC the game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At least it was a legitimate mistake.  The guy was WAY over.  Not like that insane PI no call that gave the NFC championship to LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plain stupidity
> Not like the guy jumped on a hard count
> 
> Pop Warner football mistake...not NFL
Click to expand...


I feel the ruling for the Rams at end of the game was really bad.
The player was tackled/Hit long before the ball got there.
The Ram's should not be going.


----------



## toobfreak

Baz Ares said:


> I feel the ruling for the Rams at end of the game was really bad. The player was tackled/Hit long before the ball got there.
> The Ram's should not be going.





rightwinger said:


> Plain stupidity
> Not like the guy jumped on a hard count
> Pop Warner football mistake...not NFL



You would think someone would have motioned him back.  He was maybe one or two feet ahead of the others, I think hoping to get a faster start off the edge at the QB.  Either way, these are the things that should define your season, not blatant referee missed calls and I don't mean close calls, but things entirely badly gotten way wrong.  IMO, if a coach blows up at you and the whole stadium is booing, maybe you should look at some replay?  But that is up to good old Roger to decide.  Nothing is perfect but there's too much at stake here to get things so wrong.  There were many flubbed calls in both games but that PI stands out as the worst.  Wasn't that way as much years ago when they didn't have so many critical rules.  Really sucks to play defense now.  

I can't blame LA for being happy to be going, but the fair sportsman in me wouldn't allow me to feel great about it, I might even publicly concede to the media that they should have been penalized there and that it likely cost the Saints the game.  Wouldn't change the legal outcome, but I bet it would make NO feel a lot better and maybe help add weight to the need for major improvements to the refereeing.  Roger, are you listening?


----------



## Baz Ares

The super bowl trophy should have two names on it. Vince L (whatever) and
*Bill Belichick. (who's Gone to 11 Super Bowls as Coach)

vs Vince L (whatever) went to only 2 Super Bowls only, FFS!
What a fucking LOSER Coach Vince L (whatever) is/was.

They need to rename the SB trophy as they did in the 70's to Vince L (whatever) to Now the Bill Belichick Super Bowl Trophy as he's way better at it.*


----------



## rightwinger

Baz Ares said:


> The super bowl trophy should have two names on it. Vince L (whatever) and
> *Bill Belichick. (who's Gone to 11 Super Bowls as Coach)
> 
> vs Vince L (whatever) went to only 2 Super Bowls only, FFS!
> What a fucking LOSER Coach Vince L (whatever) is/was.
> 
> They need to rename the SB trophy as they did in the 70's to Vince L (whatever) to Now the Bill Belichick Super Bowl Trophy as he's way better at it.*


Belichick is the GOAT


----------



## toobfreak

toobfreak said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the ruling for the Rams at end of the game was really bad. The player was tackled/Hit long before the ball got there.
> The Ram's should not be going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plain stupidity
> Not like the guy jumped on a hard count
> Pop Warner football mistake...not NFL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would think someone would have motioned him back.  He was maybe one or two feet ahead of the others, I think hoping to get a faster start off the edge at the QB.  Either way, these are the things that should define your season, not blatant referee missed calls and I don't mean close calls, but things entirely badly gotten way wrong.  IMO, if a coach blows up at you and the whole stadium is booing, maybe you should look at some replay?  But that is up to good old Roger to decide.  Nothing is perfect but there's too much at stake here to get things so wrong.  There were many flubbed calls in both games but that PI stands out as the worst.  Wasn't that way as much years ago when they didn't have so many critical rules.  Really sucks to play defense now.
> 
> I can't blame LA for being happy to be going, but the fair sportsman in me wouldn't allow me to feel great about it, I might even publicly concede to the media that they should have been penalized there and that it likely cost the Saints the game.  Wouldn't change the legal outcome, but I bet it would make NO feel a lot better and maybe help add weight to the need for major improvements to the refereeing.  Roger, are you listening?
Click to expand...


It didn't take long:

NFL plans to study making pass interference reviewable


----------



## Baz Ares

Bill Belichick 22 years with NE And a total of 11 Super Bowls coaching.




btw Bill got 11 or 12 NFL Championships teams. Not just the 9 with NE.
btw2 :LOL the Jets had a chance to get him for the head coach.


vs.

*Vince L (whatever) LOSER COACH.




*


----------



## karpenter

Baz Ares said:
			
		

> Tom Would really put other QB in their places if he gets to the Super Bowl in 2019


SI Ranking:

Ranking the 10 greatest NFL quarterbacks of all time


----------



## rightwinger

karpenter said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Would really put other QB in their places if he gets to the Super Bowl in 2019
> 
> 
> 
> SI Ranking:
> 
> Ranking the 10 greatest NFL quarterbacks of all time
Click to expand...


Good list, interesting “what if”

We always say how stupid teams were to pass over Joe Montana and Tom Brady
But there is nothing that says they would have been great QBs under another system. 
How many teams would have benched Drew Bledsoe or another starting QB for Tom Brady?
What would Joe Montana have been if he had to carry the team by himself and didn’t have Jerry Rice, John Taylor and Roger Craig to throw to?


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


I was going through the top ten quarterbacks of all time, and was somewhat dismayed that Roger Staubach was not on it, so I have to say its flawed.
He was a VERY impressive winner/leader.
Here is my TOP TEN,  the way I see it.
1. Tom Brady  2. Terry Bradshaw 3. Joe Montana 4. Roger Staubach 5. John Elway 6. high tops, Johnny Unitas 7. Bret Favre 8. Joe Bledsoe 9. Eli Manning  10. Phil Simms
Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Unkotare

LA RAM FAN said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rams will shut the Patriots Up!
> 
> 
> 
> After the 28-3 comeback on the Falcons 2 years ago, I'll never bet against Brady and NE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as you should not since that coach threw the game same pete the cheat carrol did against them whom he was MENTORED under. being a former defensive coordinater for the seahawks under him. i did not watch that game but its obvious from what others saud that game was thrown by that coach as well since the facts are in the first half they attacked them aggresslively and in the second half,they stopped doing that and he got conservative. the NFL will NEVER allow  a game they play in to be a blowout,that game was all scriipted by the refs with the coach of the falcons involved with a high payout for throwing that game.
> 
> the other thing that proves the NFL rigged that game, was the touchdown by james white the running back for the patriots,was not even reviewed which is normal protocal to ALWAYS review a touchdown. but since it is the cheatriots,they did not.
Click to expand...





What a sad little mental case. 


You really need to take your act to the conspiracy forum where it belongs.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Unkotare said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rams will shut the Patriots Up!
> 
> 
> 
> After the 28-3 comeback on the Falcons 2 years ago, I'll never bet against Brady and NE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as you should not since that coach threw the game same pete the cheat carrol did against them whom he was MENTORED under. being a former defensive coordinater for the seahawks under him. i did not watch that game but its obvious from what others saud that game was thrown by that coach as well since the facts are in the first half they attacked them aggresslively and in the second half,they stopped doing that and he got conservative. the NFL will NEVER allow  a game they play in to be a blowout,that game was all scriipted by the refs with the coach of the falcons involved with a high payout for throwing that game.
> 
> the other thing that proves the NFL rigged that game, was the touchdown by james white the running back for the patriots,was not even reviewed which is normal protocal to ALWAYS review a touchdown. but since it is the cheatriots,they did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a sad little mental case.
> 
> 
> You really need to take your act to the conspiracy forum where it belongs.
Click to expand...

It is very tiresome....

Dude needs a mental check up.


----------



## Unkotare

Grampa Murked U said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rams will shut the Patriots Up!
> 
> 
> 
> After the 28-3 comeback on the Falcons 2 years ago, I'll never bet against Brady and NE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as you should not since that coach threw the game same pete the cheat carrol did against them whom he was MENTORED under. being a former defensive coordinater for the seahawks under him. i did not watch that game but its obvious from what others saud that game was thrown by that coach as well since the facts are in the first half they attacked them aggresslively and in the second half,they stopped doing that and he got conservative. the NFL will NEVER allow  a game they play in to be a blowout,that game was all scriipted by the refs with the coach of the falcons involved with a high payout for throwing that game.
> 
> the other thing that proves the NFL rigged that game, was the touchdown by james white the running back for the patriots,was not even reviewed which is normal protocal to ALWAYS review a touchdown. but since it is the cheatriots,they did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a sad little mental case.
> 
> 
> You really need to take your act to the conspiracy forum where it belongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very tiresome....
> 
> Dude needs a mental check up.
Click to expand...


Constantly spamming threads in the sports forum with his conspiracy forum nonsense.


----------



## Jarlaxle

LA RAM FAN said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rams will shut the Patriots Up!
> 
> 
> 
> After the 28-3 comeback on the Falcons 2 years ago, I'll never bet against Brady and NE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as you should not since that coach threw the game same pete the cheat carrol did against them whom he was MENTORED under. being a former defensive coordinater for the seahawks under him. i did not watch that game but its obvious from what others saud that game was thrown by that coach as well since the facts are in the first half they attacked them aggresslively and in the second half,they stopped doing that and he got conservative. the NFL will NEVER allow  a game they play in to be a blowout,that game was all scriipted by the refs with the coach of the falcons involved with a high payout for throwing that game.
> 
> the other thing that proves the NFL rigged that game, was the touchdown by james white the running back for the patriots,was not even reviewed which is normal protocal to ALWAYS review a touchdown. but since it is the cheatriots,they did not.
Click to expand...

You need your tinfoil hat adjusted.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Grampa Murked U said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rams will shut the Patriots Up!
> 
> 
> 
> After the 28-3 comeback on the Falcons 2 years ago, I'll never bet against Brady and NE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as you should not since that coach threw the game same pete the cheat carrol did against them whom he was MENTORED under. being a former defensive coordinater for the seahawks under him. i did not watch that game but its obvious from what others saud that game was thrown by that coach as well since the facts are in the first half they attacked them aggresslively and in the second half,they stopped doing that and he got conservative. the NFL will NEVER allow  a game they play in to be a blowout,that game was all scriipted by the refs with the coach of the falcons involved with a high payout for throwing that game.
> 
> the other thing that proves the NFL rigged that game, was the touchdown by james white the running back for the patriots,was not even reviewed which is normal protocal to ALWAYS review a touchdown. but since it is the cheatriots,they did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a sad little mental case.
> 
> 
> You really need to take your act to the conspiracy forum where it belongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very tiresome....
> 
> Dude needs a mental check up.
Click to expand...

Agreed.

And by "mental checkup", I mean "prefrontal lobotomy."


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


By Jim Brady winning, and winning, he carries coach Belichick on his shoulders to be the greatest coach ever; Jim Brady with the golden arm, he is a throwing machine, never was one better, has a great front line to give him time, but you see he throws so good the front line men know just how much time he needs, and they work hard to give him enough time.
BEST EVER TOM BRADY!opps.....
Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## the other mike

chesswarsnow said:


> BEST EVER JIM BRADY!
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas



You sure you don't mean Mike Brady ?


----------



## Unkotare

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> By Jim Brady winning, and winning, he carries coach Belichick on his shoulders to be the greatest coach ever; Jim Brady with the golden arm, he is a throwing machine, never was one better, has a great front line to give him time, but you see he throws so good the front line men know just how much time he needs, and they work hard to give him enough time.
> BEST EVER JIM BRADY!
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas



Who is Jim Brady?


----------



## Jarlaxle

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> By Jim Brady winning, and winning, he carries coach Belichick on his shoulders to be the greatest coach ever; Jim Brady with the golden arm, he is a throwing machine, never was one better, has a great front line to give him time, but you see he throws so good the front line men know just how much time he needs, and they work hard to give him enough time.
> BEST EVER TOM BRADY!opps.....
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas


Are you on drugs?


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that.



Jarlaxle said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> By Jim Brady winning, and winning, he carries coach Belichick on his shoulders to be the greatest coach ever; Jim Brady with the golden arm, he is a throwing machine, never was one better, has a great front line to give him time, but you see he throws so good the front line men know just how much time he needs, and they work hard to give him enough time.
> BEST EVER TOM BRADY!opps.....
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on drugs?
Click to expand...



1. Not at this time!
2. TOM BRADY ok its a typo......brain fart.

Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Jarlaxle

Then you should probably be on some serious drugs.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

LA RAM FAN said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rams will shut the Patriots Up!
> 
> 
> 
> After the 28-3 comeback on the Falcons 2 years ago, I'll never bet against Brady and NE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as you should not since that coach threw the game same pete the cheat carrol did against them whom he was MENTORED under. being a former defensive coordinater for the seahawks under him. i did not watch that game but its obvious from what others saud that game was thrown by that coach as well since the facts are in the first half they attacked them aggresslively and in the second half,they stopped doing that and he got conservative. the NFL will NEVER allow  a game they play in to be a blowout,that game was all scriipted by the refs with the coach of the falcons involved with a high payout for throwing that game.
> 
> the other thing that proves the NFL rigged that game, was the touchdown by james white the running back for the patriots,was not even reviewed which is normal protocal to ALWAYS review a touchdown. but since it is the cheatriots,they did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a sad little mental case.
> 
> 
> You really need to take your act to the conspiracy forum where it belongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very tiresome....
> 
> Dude needs a mental check up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> those are always your lame comeback when i OWN you.
Click to expand...

You haven't owned shit. You are a nutcase and EVERYONE in the sports forum knows it.

Dumbass


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I think its past time to put you out of your misery. All you do is cry and moan about your butthurt feelings and paranoid rants. Enough is enough. You've single handedly made the sports forum unenjoyable with your constant bitching and redundant spam.

Well, no more. Welcome to ignore. You do however win the consolation prize for BIGGEST FUCKING CRYBABY on the sports forum.

Goodbye and good riddance


----------



## Slade3200

LA RAM FAN said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im quitting football
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200
> 
> Just because the cheaters have the refs in their pockets Slade dont quit football,just dont watch the corrupt NFL playoffs anymore. I nomrally dont watch patriots games but i was sure that since they were on the ROAD they would lose since their record was so bad this year. i overlooked it that once the PLAYOFFS start though,the cheatriots ALWAYS hve the refs in their pockets,they could NEVER have such a great home record with them FAIRLY officiating games.
> 
> iecause the NFL is so corrupt,i usually wont watch it unless it is the rams and that is ONLY because they have the coolest uniforms in the country bar none,them winning is just  BONUS for me.  i always said i would only watch the superbowl IF the rams were in it.not in THIS case since BOTH of these teams were giftwrapped a trip to the supernbowl,biggest fraud superbowl in the history of mankind.
> 
> the chiefs and saints players should get together outside the stadium in atlanta and protest the game doing what that saintsa player did at the pro bolw with a shirt that said-refs blow whistles,NOT games only they should have SIGNS,what is the NFL going to do,kick them out? they wont do it though cause they are afraid to lose all the millions they wont give them if they do that sadly.
> 
> dont boycott the great sport of football,just boycott the corrupt NFL.COLLEGE football is the way to go.
Click to expand...

Haha, I appreciate your passion. I actually wasn’t talking about the controversy. I was exhausted from jumping around after two extremely intense games. I was being sarcastic with the comment. Two of the greatest finishes to playoff games I’ve seen in a while. I was hoping the chiefs would squeeze out the victory but when the Brady train is rolling it is a hard one to stop. Good luck to the Rams next week, I hope they can pull it off !!


----------



## Slade3200

LA RAM FAN said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im quitting football
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200
> 
> Just because the cheaters have the refs in their pockets Slade dont quit football,just dont watch the corrupt NFL playoffs anymore. I nomrally dont watch patriots games but i was sure that since they were on the ROAD they would lose since their record was so bad this year. i overlooked it that once the PLAYOFFS start though,the cheatriots ALWAYS hve the refs in their pockets,they could NEVER have such a great home record with them FAIRLY officiating games.
> 
> iecause the NFL is so corrupt,i usually wont watch it unless it is the rams and that is ONLY because they have the coolest uniforms in the country bar none,them winning is just  BONUS for me.  i always said i would only watch the superbowl IF the rams were in it.not in THIS case since BOTH of these teams were giftwrapped a trip to the supernbowl,biggest fraud superbowl in the history of mankind.
> 
> the chiefs and saints players should get together outside the stadium in atlanta and protest the game doing what that saintsa player did at the pro bolw with a shirt that said-refs blow whistles,NOT games only they should have SIGNS,what is the NFL going to do,kick them out? they wont do it though cause they are afraid to lose all the millions they wont give them if they do that sadly.
> 
> dont boycott the great sport of football,just boycott the corrupt NFL.COLLEGE football is the way to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, I appreciate your passion. I actually wasn’t talking about the controversy. I was exhausted from jumping around after two extremely intense games. I was being sarcastic with the comment. Two of the greatest finishes to playoff games I’ve seen in a while. I was hoping the chiefs would squeeze out the victory but when the Brady train is rolling it is a hard one to stop. Good luck to the Rams next week, I hope they can pull it off !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you MEAN when CRIMINAL shady brady is rolling with the corrupt REFS in his pockets.
> 
> as kissmy has documented and proven So well on this thread,,the refs OBVIOUSLY  told the pats players on defense,it was open hunting season on  mahomes the way they let them MANY times hit him and knock him down yet no flags were called but shady brady gets a mere tiny hit on the SHOULDER pads and they think the chiefs committed murder.
> 
> firs the tuck rule they give to shady brady,NOW ithe new rule is the NO TOUCH brady rule.
> 
> they CANT win when games get FAIRLY officiated in the playoffs.last year in the superbowl being an example. they ALWAYS have them in their pockets come playtime time with rare exceptions like last year. last year it was rigged by the NFL for them to lose since everyone around the country hass woke up to hos pats games are rigged for them all the time,so what better way to try and throw them off by giving it to the OTHER team,hense the absurd calls BeliCHEAT made.
> 
> i have not watched a superbowl since the seahawks game when pete the cheat so obviously threw that game only an idiot would deny. i  onlu know about last years superbowl cause of people that DID watch it that belicheat made crazy calls that made no sense like pete carrol did throwing the ball in the end zone against the pats when they were HORRIBLE all year long at stopping the run at goal line stands. carrol was accused by players at USC for throwing games as well. the coach of the falcons was MENTORED under carrol with the seahawks  so any surprise he threw that game also?LOL  he wasg aggresive in the first half  i heard by many but got super conservative in the second half and then on that touchdown run by james white that pics showed he did NOT get in,they did not even review it which broke NFL protocal procedure. yep no favorites being played here for the cheaters.
> 
> when i bring up these pesky facts backing them up against the wall with nowhere to run that the pats have the refs in their pockets and they have askirt on tom brady,they get frustrated they cant counter my facts never evem trying and then start throwing childish insults in defeat cause the truth hurts them since they obviously have their head up shady bradys ass.
> 
> 
> oh and just so you know,i said years ago i would never watch another superbowl after that seahawks/pats game because how they are so rigged for them to be in the superbowl all the time and win MOST the time,unless it was the rams?
> 
> well  ui now change my mind,i am not going to even watch THIS superbowl since it is the most FRAUD superbowl in mankind because BOTH teams were robbed a trip there, the saints and chiefs are the REAL winners,anybody who says otherwise is a fucking idiot in denial mode cause they love that criminal liar brady so much.
> 
> 
> i bring up all these facts all the time to the cheatriot apologists and they NEVER address them,they just get frustrated in defeat and always go into insult mode knowing i OWNED them they are so butthurt over me exposing brady,belicheat and the cheatriots that they CANT win without cheating..
> 
> 
> like a wise man,i am going to check out a move that day instead,the NFL is a sorry waste of life. the WHOLE WORLD ha seen that now with these two obvious rigged games.
> 
> they wont let the cheaters lose TWO superbowls in a row,dude its all scripted for them to win,only an idiot at this point would deny that.
Click to expand...

In the end, it’s just a game. We are watching a bunch of 20 year olds chase eachother around on a field running after a ball. Don’t get me wrong, I played the game and I love the game, along with all sports... but I don’t take it too seriously. If it was effecting your happiness and state of mind then it was good of you to stop watching. Too many people don’t know their limits and they take it waaaay too seriously


----------



## the other mike

LA RAM FAN said:


> THIS brady has morals and a conscience
> something the brady ass worshippers here obviously



This the best Freudian slip I've heard in a long time.
So in case you didn't know, *Mike Brady was gay.*
Robert Reed - Wikipedia
Reed had realized he was gay. He kept this fact a close secret, since public knowledge of his sexual orientation would have damaged his career during that era.


----------



## the other mike

LA RAM FAN said:


> I stick to mostly buying OLD NFL games over the net from yesteryear


Some you can find free thanks to YouTube.


----------



## Slade3200

LA RAM FAN said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im quitting football
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200
> 
> Just because the cheaters have the refs in their pockets Slade dont quit football,just dont watch the corrupt NFL playoffs anymore. I nomrally dont watch patriots games but i was sure that since they were on the ROAD they would lose since their record was so bad this year. i overlooked it that once the PLAYOFFS start though,the cheatriots ALWAYS hve the refs in their pockets,they could NEVER have such a great home record with them FAIRLY officiating games.
> 
> iecause the NFL is so corrupt,i usually wont watch it unless it is the rams and that is ONLY because they have the coolest uniforms in the country bar none,them winning is just  BONUS for me.  i always said i would only watch the superbowl IF the rams were in it.not in THIS case since BOTH of these teams were giftwrapped a trip to the supernbowl,biggest fraud superbowl in the history of mankind.
> 
> the chiefs and saints players should get together outside the stadium in atlanta and protest the game doing what that saintsa player did at the pro bolw with a shirt that said-refs blow whistles,NOT games only they should have SIGNS,what is the NFL going to do,kick them out? they wont do it though cause they are afraid to lose all the millions they wont give them if they do that sadly.
> 
> dont boycott the great sport of football,just boycott the corrupt NFL.COLLEGE football is the way to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, I appreciate your passion. I actually wasn’t talking about the controversy. I was exhausted from jumping around after two extremely intense games. I was being sarcastic with the comment. Two of the greatest finishes to playoff games I’ve seen in a while. I was hoping the chiefs would squeeze out the victory but when the Brady train is rolling it is a hard one to stop. Good luck to the Rams next week, I hope they can pull it off !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you MEAN when CRIMINAL shady brady is rolling with the corrupt REFS in his pockets.
> 
> as kissmy has documented and proven So well on this thread,,the refs OBVIOUSLY  told the pats players on defense,it was open hunting season on  mahomes the way they let them MANY times hit him and knock him down yet no flags were called but shady brady gets a mere tiny hit on the SHOULDER pads and they think the chiefs committed murder.
> 
> firs the tuck rule they give to shady brady,NOW ithe new rule is the NO TOUCH brady rule.
> 
> they CANT win when games get FAIRLY officiated in the playoffs.last year in the superbowl being an example. they ALWAYS have them in their pockets come playtime time with rare exceptions like last year. last year it was rigged by the NFL for them to lose since everyone around the country hass woke up to hos pats games are rigged for them all the time,so what better way to try and throw them off by giving it to the OTHER team,hense the absurd calls BeliCHEAT made.
> 
> i have not watched a superbowl since the seahawks game when pete the cheat so obviously threw that game only an idiot would deny. i  onlu know about last years superbowl cause of people that DID watch it that belicheat made crazy calls that made no sense like pete carrol did throwing the ball in the end zone against the pats when they were HORRIBLE all year long at stopping the run at goal line stands. carrol was accused by players at USC for throwing games as well. the coach of the falcons was MENTORED under carrol with the seahawks  so any surprise he threw that game also?LOL  he wasg aggresive in the first half  i heard by many but got super conservative in the second half and then on that touchdown run by james white that pics showed he did NOT get in,they did not even review it which broke NFL protocal procedure. yep no favorites being played here for the cheaters.
> 
> when i bring up these pesky facts backing them up against the wall with nowhere to run that the pats have the refs in their pockets and they have askirt on tom brady,they get frustrated they cant counter my facts never evem trying and then start throwing childish insults in defeat cause the truth hurts them since they obviously have their head up shady bradys ass.
> 
> 
> oh and just so you know,i said years ago i would never watch another superbowl after that seahawks/pats game because how they are so rigged for them to be in the superbowl all the time and win MOST the time,unless it was the rams?
> 
> well  ui now change my mind,i am not going to even watch THIS superbowl since it is the most FRAUD superbowl in mankind because BOTH teams were robbed a trip there, the saints and chiefs are the REAL winners,anybody who says otherwise is a fucking idiot in denial mode cause they love that criminal liar brady so much.
> 
> 
> i bring up all these facts all the time to the cheatriot apologists and they NEVER address them,they just get frustrated in defeat and always go into insult mode knowing i OWNED them they are so butthurt over me exposing brady,belicheat and the cheatriots that they CANT win without cheating..
> 
> 
> like a wise man,i am going to check out a move that day instead,the NFL is a sorry waste of life. the WHOLE WORLD ha seen that now with these two obvious rigged games.
> 
> they wont let the cheaters lose TWO superbowls in a row,dude its all scripted for them to win,only an idiot at this point would deny that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the end, it’s just a game. We are watching a bunch of 20 year olds chase eachother around on a field running after a ball. Don’t get me wrong, I played the game and I love the game, along with all sports... but I don’t take it too seriously. If it was effecting your happiness and state of mind then it was good of you to stop watching. Too many people don’t know their limits and they take it waaaay too seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I stick to mostly buying OLD NFL games over the net from yesteryear when the game was not corrupt as it is now. and they did not care about superbols being blowouts which is WHY you never see that anymore.too many idiots here dont want to see how the NFL went out of its way to rig BOTH od these games to make sure the pats and rams got in because they are too stupid to get it that  boston is a much larger market than kc and i KNOW i dont have to tell you LA is over new orleans? god even a CHILD could figure this out. that you have a MUCH larger ratings with big market teams than hasd they officiated it fairly for these smaller market teams to get there,i can only lead a horse to the water so manytimes but iof they wont look at the evidence,then they are beyond help which is WHY they go into insult mode when i back them up against the wall.with nowhere to run.to arrogant to admit deafeat.
Click to expand...

Sorry but I’m not buying what you’re selling. Officiating is not an exact science and you don’t know what it is like to be on the field and see what they see. You are sitting in front of a tv watching multiple camera angles in slow motion. KC was an interception, fumble or coin flip away from possibly winning that game. They fought hard and played well as did the pats (as much as I hate to admit it). By you saying it’s rigged you deminish the thousands of hours of hard work all The athletes and coaches put into the game and their season. I’d rethink your philosophy if I were you.


----------



## Slade3200

LA RAM FAN said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I appreciate your passion. I actually wasn’t talking about the controversy. I was exhausted from jumping around after two extremely intense games. I was being sarcastic with the comment. Two of the greatest finishes to playoff games I’ve seen in a while. I was hoping the chiefs would squeeze out the victory but when the Brady train is rolling it is a hard one to stop. Good luck to the Rams next week, I hope they can pull it off !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you MEAN when CRIMINAL shady brady is rolling with the corrupt REFS in his pockets.
> 
> as kissmy has documented and proven So well on this thread,,the refs OBVIOUSLY  told the pats players on defense,it was open hunting season on  mahomes the way they let them MANY times hit him and knock him down yet no flags were called but shady brady gets a mere tiny hit on the SHOULDER pads and they think the chiefs committed murder.
> 
> firs the tuck rule they give to shady brady,NOW ithe new rule is the NO TOUCH brady rule.
> 
> they CANT win when games get FAIRLY officiated in the playoffs.last year in the superbowl being an example. they ALWAYS have them in their pockets come playtime time with rare exceptions like last year. last year it was rigged by the NFL for them to lose since everyone around the country hass woke up to hos pats games are rigged for them all the time,so what better way to try and throw them off by giving it to the OTHER team,hense the absurd calls BeliCHEAT made.
> 
> i have not watched a superbowl since the seahawks game when pete the cheat so obviously threw that game only an idiot would deny. i  onlu know about last years superbowl cause of people that DID watch it that belicheat made crazy calls that made no sense like pete carrol did throwing the ball in the end zone against the pats when they were HORRIBLE all year long at stopping the run at goal line stands. carrol was accused by players at USC for throwing games as well. the coach of the falcons was MENTORED under carrol with the seahawks  so any surprise he threw that game also?LOL  he wasg aggresive in the first half  i heard by many but got super conservative in the second half and then on that touchdown run by james white that pics showed he did NOT get in,they did not even review it which broke NFL protocal procedure. yep no favorites being played here for the cheaters.
> 
> when i bring up these pesky facts backing them up against the wall with nowhere to run that the pats have the refs in their pockets and they have askirt on tom brady,they get frustrated they cant counter my facts never evem trying and then start throwing childish insults in defeat cause the truth hurts them since they obviously have their head up shady bradys ass.
> 
> 
> oh and just so you know,i said years ago i would never watch another superbowl after that seahawks/pats game because how they are so rigged for them to be in the superbowl all the time and win MOST the time,unless it was the rams?
> 
> well  ui now change my mind,i am not going to even watch THIS superbowl since it is the most FRAUD superbowl in mankind because BOTH teams were robbed a trip there, the saints and chiefs are the REAL winners,anybody who says otherwise is a fucking idiot in denial mode cause they love that criminal liar brady so much.
> 
> 
> i bring up all these facts all the time to the cheatriot apologists and they NEVER address them,they just get frustrated in defeat and always go into insult mode knowing i OWNED them they are so butthurt over me exposing brady,belicheat and the cheatriots that they CANT win without cheating..
> 
> 
> like a wise man,i am going to check out a move that day instead,the NFL is a sorry waste of life. the WHOLE WORLD ha seen that now with these two obvious rigged games.
> 
> they wont let the cheaters lose TWO superbowls in a row,dude its all scripted for them to win,only an idiot at this point would deny that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the end, it’s just a game. We are watching a bunch of 20 year olds chase eachother around on a field running after a ball. Don’t get me wrong, I played the game and I love the game, along with all sports... but I don’t take it too seriously. If it was effecting your happiness and state of mind then it was good of you to stop watching. Too many people don’t know their limits and they take it waaaay too seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I stick to mostly buying OLD NFL games over the net from yesteryear when the game was not corrupt as it is now. and they did not care about superbols being blowouts which is WHY you never see that anymore.too many idiots here dont want to see how the NFL went out of its way to rig BOTH od these games to make sure the pats and rams got in because they are too stupid to get it that  boston is a much larger market than kc and i KNOW i dont have to tell you LA is over new orleans? god even a CHILD could figure this out. that you have a MUCH larger ratings with big market teams than hasd they officiated it fairly for these smaller market teams to get there,i can only lead a horse to the water so manytimes but iof they wont look at the evidence,then they are beyond help which is WHY they go into insult mode when i back them up against the wall.with nowhere to run.to arrogant to admit deafeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but I’m not buying what you’re selling. Officiating is not an exact science and you don’t know what it is like to be on the field and see what they see. You are sitting in front of a tv watching multiple camera angles in slow motion. KC was an interception, fumble or coin flip away from possibly winning that game. They fought hard and played well as did the pats (as much as I hate to admit it). By you saying it’s rigged you deminish the thousands of hours of hard work all The athletes and coaches put into the game and their season. I’d rethink your philosophy if I were you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude i NEVER said that all the players were involved in the rigging of the games,dont put words in my mouth i just said shady brady and belicheat same as that evil robert kraft  know what the refs do,that its always fixed for them.
> 
> Its no secret anymore,even former NFL players themselves have comepout in the past and said they are rigged.LOL i found THAT out after i FINALLY woke up to it after the seahawks/pats superbowl and started doing my OWN reearch.due the WHOLE world knows now,i go to sports message boards everywhere and the majority of the posters there are intelligent like kissmy who has taken everyone here to school that they are rigged,its only here at THIS site where all the morons seem to gather in denial on that,not putting you ij the gropu of course.just saying.
> 
> see FORMER NFL players have nothing to lose by coming out and saying it as they have. since they are not not under contract anymore. its the same thing when the chargers left for LA you never heard any of the CURRENT chargers says it was an outrage it was happening,just FORMER players like dan fouts who was VERY vocal about it with the media since he is not being paid by  the OWNER of the chargers anymore. he wont say it on NATIONAL tc of course,just to sports reporters that interview him  in his private life as he did.
> same thing here with current players playing now.
> 
> what i think is funny as heel by the cheatriot apologists who worship brady,since i am the MOST vocal about this,they like to pretend i am the ONLY one here that talks about it yet they ignore how this one poster years ago made a thread where former NFL players have all sid the SAME THING as me,that him and belicheat are cheaters that have an asterisk,they of course cant deal with thiose pesky facts and have to shoot the messenger.
Click to expand...

I wasn’t implying that you saodnall players were involved. I never said anything close to that. I’m saying when you dismiss a win or the outcome of a game by blaming refs, coaches, players of cheating you deminish the effort put in by those playing the sport.

Now if there was obvious cheating uncovered there should be consequences for sure. But you are throwing way more out there than can be proven or, in my case, believed


----------

